# [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische oder Rubberdome Tastaturen



## Hansvonwurst (7. August 2011)

Da es in letzter Zeit immer wieder in den Tastaturthreads um Pros und Kontras der mechanischen Tastaturen geht, bin ich mal so frei, um einen Thread, der sich genau mit diesem Thema befasst zu starten. Dadurch müssen die Kaufberatungen nicht immer damit zugespammt werden.
Freunde der Mechanischen Tastaturen loben ihre Langlebigkeit und ihren Tastenanschlag während Gegner eher die ziemlich hohen Preise sehen bei lauten Geräuschen und (wieder auch) den Tastenanschlag eher schlecht finden.
Da dies ein teilweise sehr subjektives Thema ist bitte ich euch, keinesfalls über einen Tastaturtyp unnötig abwertend zu reden (Wörter wie "Schrott", "Mist", usw. haben hier nichts zu suchen).

Zusätzlich ist auch noch eine Umfrage dabei, um ein Meinungsbild zu bekommen, wie sehr welcher Tastaturtyp bevorzugt wird!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

_[X] Ich bevorzuge mechanische Tastaturen._
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber, hier die Meinige:
The Keyboard Company's FKBN105MC/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, NKR, Click Action Keyboard 
*+*
The Keyboard Company's FKBPR/B - Filco Leather Wristrest for Standard Keyboards


----------



## TBF_Avenger (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

_[X]__ Ich bevorzuge mechanische Tastaturen.
_Nutze wieder eine alte mechanische Tastatur von Acer, nachdem nun die zweite Tastatur des anderen Typs unbrauchbar ist weil manche Tasten auch nach gründlicher Reinigung sporadisch festhängen.


----------



## koxbox (7. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

[x] Ich bevorzuge mechanische Tastaturen.

Wieso sollte man über Gummimatten nicht abwertend schreiben, wenn man selbst einige davon im Betrieb hatte um das ganze vergleichen zu können.
Würde mir an der Stelle jetzt auch schwer fallen, Rubbers symphatisch zu finden. 
Preis und Lautstärke spielen bei mir eine untergeordnete Rolle, wenn ich weiss dass ich täglich daran tippe und ich weiss dass die leisesten machanischen Switches nicht viel lauter sind als Rubberdomes.
In technischer Hinsicht wirst du kein einziges Argument finden, das FÜR Rubberdome spricht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



koxbox schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man über Gummimatten nicht abwertend schreiben, wenn man selbst einige davon im Betrieb hatte um das ganze vergleichen zu können.


Es geht nicht darum, nicht Gegen-Argumente gegen Rubbers zu schreiben, aber Aussagen wie "Rubberdome-Schrott", wie man sie schon häufger von mechanischen Tastatur-Freunden hört sind unnötig! Solange man objektiv bleibt kann man ja alles schreiben! Daher habe ich ja unnötig abwertend


> In technischer Hinsicht wirst du kein einziges Argument finden, das FÜR Rubberdome spricht


 Das schon, aber dafür bezahlt man auch ordentlich!
Nur wäre zum beispiel eine größere Vielfalt, z.B. an Tastenhöhen wünschenswert, die für deutlich mehr User eine ansprechende Tastatur ausmacht!
Da sind die Rubberdomes deutlich besser im Markt aufgestellt!


----------



## ghostadmin (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

[X]Ich bevorzuge keine spezielle Bauart bei den Tastaturen.

Mir ist es nur wichtig, dass ich damit gut schreiben kann. Sie soll, wenn möglich, länger als zwei Jähre durchhalten und sie muss billig sein, da ich keine teuren Tastaturen kaufe und nicht brauche, da ich es unnötig finde. Ich betrachte sie eigentlich nur als Verbrauchsmaterial und wenn sie durch ist, dann wird ne neue gekauft.


----------



## Own3r (8. August 2011)

[x] Ich bevorzuge mechanische Tastaturen

Ich finde, dass mechanische Tastaturen die besten sind, die man so bekommen kann. Ich habe zwar noch keine, aber ich denke es wird nur noch ein halbes Jahr dauern, dann tippe ich schon auf einer


----------



## Veriquitas (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

[x] Mechanische Tastaturen

Ich hab jetzt seit 3 Monaten die Razer Blackwidow und würde nie wieder ohne zocken oder schreiben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



Veriquitas schrieb:


> [x] Mechanische Tastaturen
> Ich hab jetzt seit 3 Monaten die Razer Blackwidow und würde nie wieder ohne zocken oder schreiben.


 Und die ist noch _nicht_ kaputt  Dann schätze Dich glücklich, ein _besonders_ gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben...


----------



## gh0st76 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Das schon, aber dafür bezahlt man auch ordentlich!


 
Wie ich in einem anderen Thread geschrieben habe sind mechanische eigentlich gar nicht so teuer. Bei Cherry kostet ein einziger MX Switch um die 1,50 €. Wenn man das auf eine Tastatur im normalen Layout umrechnet dann merkt man das eine mechanische für 100 - 130 Euro nicht so teuer ist weil auch die Lebensdauer um einiges höher ist als bei den Gummimatten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Was meinst du mit um "einiges höher"?
Wenn man in eine gute Gummimatte investiert, dann kann sie schon (Habe ich schon bei mehreren Leuten erlebt) 10 Jahre fast den gleichen Anschlag haben!


----------



## gh0st76 (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit um "einiges höher"?
> Wenn man in eine gute Gummimatte investiert, dann kann sie schon (Habe ich schon bei mehreren Leuten erlebt) 10 Jahre fast den gleichen Anschlag haben!


 
Das meinen die Leute nur weil die sich an den immer schlechter werdenden Anschlag gewöhnen. Das Gummi ermüdet schneller als die Federn in einer mechanischen. Dann wird die Matte weich wie Butter in der Sonne und der Anschlag wird noch schwammiger.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Das meinen die Leute nur weil die sich an den immer schlechter werdenden Anschlag gewöhnen.


 1. Wo ist das Problem? (Sie merken es ja nicht)
2. Was ist schlimm an einem schwammigen Anschlag? (Wers mag, der soll glücklich damit werden)
3. Ich habe neue Tastaturen dagegen getippt, der Anschlag war fast der gleiche.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> 1. Wo ist das Problem?
> 3. Ich habe neue Tastaturen dagegen getippt, der Anschlag war fast der gleiche.


Ignoranter Grobmotoriker


----------



## gh0st76 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Weil die Tasten irgendwann schwammig werden oder sich nur noch sehr schwer drücken lassen. Das ist der Vorteil bei einer mechanischen. Da bleibt der Anschlag gleich. Ein schwammiger Anschlag ist in Spielen das schlimmste was es gibt. Wenn ich bei Brink, CS:S oder sonstigen Shootern mit sowas spielen müsste, dann würde ich die Tastatur auf dem Schreibtisch zerlegen. Wenn man es nicht merkt ok. Dann ist man Grobmotoriker. Aber wenn sich der Anschlag merklich verschlechtert dann merke ich das sofort. Vorteil ist auch bei mechanischen Tastaturen das ich nicht die Tasten wie bei einer Rubberdome bis zum Anschlag durchdrücken muss. Die lösen schon bei der hälfte aus was angenehm ist wenn man schnell schreibt oder in Shootern viel mit dem Movement arbeitet um dem Gegner das Leben schwer zu machen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

@ *gh0st76*: Danke für Deine Ausführungen in Sachen "Grobmotorik"


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Weil die Tasten irgendwann schwammig werden oder sich nur noch sehr schwer drücken lassen.


Aber solange der Anschlag präzise ist, dann ist es doch kein Problem?
Es gibt ja auch qualitative Unterschiede bei Rubberdomes, sodass Tastaturen lange einen präzisen Anschlag behalten!



> Ein schwammiger Anschlag ist in Spielen das schlimmste was es gibt. Wenn ich bei Brink, CS:S oder sonstigen Shootern mit sowas spielen müsste, dann würde ich die Tastatur auf dem Schreibtisch zerlegen. Wenn man es nicht merkt ok. Dann ist man Grobmotoriker.


 Da hast du recht! 



> Vorteil ist auch bei mechanischen Tastaturen das ich nicht die Tasten wie bei einer Rubberdome bis zum Anschlag durchdrücken muss. Die lösen schon bei der hälfte aus was angenehm ist wenn man schnell schreibt oder in Shootern viel mit dem Movement arbeitet um dem Gegner das Leben schwer zu machen.


 Naja, dafür bieten die mechanischen Tastaturen (korrigiert micht, wenn es falsch ist) nur hohe Tasten!
Wo ist jetzt genau der Unterschied, wenn man eine halbhohe Taste durchdrückt oder eine hohe Taste halb durchdrückt?
P.S. Ich bin kein Grobmotoriker!


----------



## copi (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Ignoranter Grobmotoriker


 
AAAHAHAHA wie geil 

in your face, you made my day 

btt: [x] Mechanische Tastaturen

ganz klar, seit einem jahr alle switches durchprobiert und bei blacks (witzigerweise die ersten, die ich hatte) hängengeblieben.


----------



## gh0st76 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, dafür bieten die mechanischen Tastaturen (korrigiert micht, wenn es falsch ist) nur hohe Tasten!
> Wo ist jetzt genau der Unterschied, wenn man eine halbhohe Taste durchdrückt oder eine hohe Taste halb durchdrückt?
> P.S. Ich bin kein Grobmotoriker!



Gibt auch Cherry ML Switches. Die sind wohl flacher wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Der Unterschied ist einfach zu erklären. Die hohe Taste und die halbhohe Taste haben beide einen Hub von 4mm. Bei der halbhohen muss ich die Taste bis zum Anschlag drücken während die hohe Taste bei einer mechanischen nach 2mm auslöst.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Gibt auch Cherry ML Switches. Die sind wohl flacher wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Der Unterschied ist einfach zu erklären. Die hohe Taste und die halbhohe Taste haben beide einen Hub von 4mm. Bei der halbhohen muss ich die Taste bis zum Anschlag drücken während die hohe Taste bei einer mechanischen nach 2mm auslöst.


 
Und jetzt erklär mir mal, wo der Unterschied zwischen 4mm und 2mm durchdrücken ist und in wiefern er bei schnellen Shootern einen relevanten Unterschied bietet!


----------



## gh0st76 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Ist doch logisch. Die mechanische löst eher aus bei schnellen Tastenfolgen was ein Vorteil ist. Dazu löst die auch zuverlässig aus was bei manchen Rubberdomes nicht der Fall ist nach einer gewissen Zeit. Was glaubst du ist besser. Eine Bremspedal was bis zur Vollbremsung den vollen Pedalweg braucht oder eine Bremse wie in einem Formel 1 Wagen wo der Pedalweg 2,5 - 3 cm ist und über Pedaldruck die Bremskraft dosiert wird? Mit der 2. Variante ist man präziser und schneller als mit der ersten. Das gleiche ist bei mechanischen Switches der Fall.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Naja, aber wenn man die unterscheidlichen Pings, Frameraten und Inputlags bedenkt ist dieser Unterschied eigentlich wayne.
Und wenn du überzeugt bist, dass dieser Unterscheid doch relevant ist, dann kannst du mir sicher auch eine verwertbaren Beleg zeigen, dass die Spieler mit mechanishcen Tastaturen wirklich einen verwertbaren Vorteil haben!


----------



## gh0st76 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich merk schon. Fakten bringen bei dir nichts. Da kann man diskutieren wie man will. Bleib einfach bei deinen Rubberdomes und gut ist. Da braucht man gar nicht zu diskutieren. Du meinst Rubberdomes sind besser. Wenn das deine Meinung ist ok. Dann kann man dir nicht helfen. Sehe es einfach nicht mehr ein jemanden was zu erklären was er nicht verstehen will.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ich merk schon. Fakten bringen bei dir nichts.


Welche Fakten, bis auf die Haltbarkeit, die die Überlegenheit der mechanischen Tastaturen belegen wurden denn gebracht?
Kein anderes Argument konnte einem kritischen Blick standhalten!
Und wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass Rubberdomes besser sind?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Welche Fakten, bis auf die Haltbarkeit, die die Überlegenheit der mechanischen Tastaturen belegen wurden denn gebracht?
> Kein anderes Argument konnte einem kritischen Blick standhalten!
> Und wo habe ich denn geschrieben, dass Rubberdomes besser sind?


  ->  ->  Phhhhht...
Zitat *Yoda*: "Du darfst niemals vergessen: Deine Wahrnehmung bestimmt deine Realität!"


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Zitat *Yoda*: "Du darfst niemals vergessen: Deine Wahrnehmung bestimmt deine Realität!"


 
Warum könnte ich das gleiche von euch behaupten?


----------



## turbosnake (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Miss doch mal bei einer alten Tasatur die Druckpunkte der Tasten und bei einer neuen. Dann hätten wir das Thema auch beantwortet.

PS: Unsere Schultastauren sind schwammig und für mich mittlerweile nicht mehr gut.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Warum könnte ich das gleiche von euch behaupten?


*turbo94740:*


> Miss doch mal bei einer alten Tasatur die Druckpunkte der Tasten und bei  einer neuen. Dann hätten wir das Thema auch beantwortet.


  ->  -> 
Es zählen einfach nur Fakten-Fakten-Fakten: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Es zählen einfach nur Fakten-Fakten-Fakten:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Und dann frage ich nochmal: Welche belegten Vorteile bringt das?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und dann frage ich nochmal: Welche belegten Vorteile bringt das?


 Wurde bereits hier im Thread bereits be- und geschrieben, siehe weiter oben. Kurzum: Mechanische Tastaturen unterliegen keinen messbaren Verschleiß und sind per se vom Tastenanschlag präziser, als Beispiel seien die "clicky" Cherry *Blue*-Switches angeführt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Dazu kam ja auch noch die Behauptung dass das sowohl beim Schreiben als auch beim Spielen Vorteile bringt!
Und korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber das wurde nicht belegt!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Na _ups_  In den Threads "Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen" und "Suche mechanische Tastertur" findest Du vieles wissenswertes über die Mechs.
Bezug nehmend auf ein Album der Rock-Band "Bon Jovi": 100,000,000 can't be wrong


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

So, ich hab die Threads durchgelesen und auch momentan erschließt sich für mich kein einziger, im Alltag relevanter und belegter Grund außer der Langlebigkeit für eine mechanische Tastaur!
Wenn du gerne weitere Gründe bringen willst-gerne!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Bringt's denn was, _Un_gläubiger


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Vielleicht, wenn sie überzeugend sind!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Nachgewiesene Präzision und Langlebigkeit (Buckling Spring: IBM Model M) können Dich _nicht_ überzeugen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Die Langlebigkeit akzeptiere ich ja, die Präzision mag auch langlebig sein, aber was haben sie sonst zu bieten? 
Nichts!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Immerhin stimmen wir (schon) in zwei Punkten überein und die sind ausschlaggebend _für_ den Kauf einer Mech. Also meine FILCO's geben mir immer wieder, so auch jetzt, das gute Gefühl, ein _richtig_ gutes Tastenbrett unter den Griffeln zu haben. Ist eben was Besonderes und das _ist_ was! Dagegen rangieren die Massen an Rubberdomes unter "sonstwas"


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Immerhin stimmen wir (schon) in zwei Punkten überein und die sind ausschlaggebend _für_ den Kauf einer Mech.


 
Zwei? Ich sehe nur einen=> Langlebig

Und ich freue mich, dass du mit deiner Tastatur zufrieden bist, aber mir ist die Langlebigkeit den immerhin enormen Aufpreis nicht wert!
Erstens weil ich jemand bin, der immer wieder "was neues" will und zweitens weil mir bisher kein mechanischer Anschlag das (meiner Meinung nach) tolle Gefühl geben kann, was ich beim ersten Probezocken meiner Sidewinder X6 gespürt habe! (und ja, ich bin immer noch in sie verliebt)


----------



## brennmeister0815 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Doch, der Aufpreis _ist_ es wert! Wenn Du mal auf Deiner (neuen) Sidewinder X7/X8/X9... 'rumhämmerst, weil bauartbedingt die Rubberdomes mit der Zeit nachlassen, klimper' ich auf meinen FILCO's freudig wie am ersten Tag 'rum. Dann macht sich die Langlebigkeit _und_ die damit verbundene Zuverlässigkeit/Präzision bezahlt!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Doch, der Aufpreis _ist_ es wert!


 Er ist es _dir_ wert!


> Wenn Du mal auf Deiner (neuen) Sidewinder X7/X8/X9... 'rumhämmerst, weil bauartbedingt die Rubberdomes mit der Zeit nachlassen, klimper' ich auf meinen FILCO's freudig wie am ersten Tag 'rum. Dann macht sich die Langlebigkeit _und_ die damit verbundene Zuverlässigkeit/Präzision bezahlt!


Und dann werde ich mich wieder über das tolle Gefühl freuen, eine Tastatur gefunden zu haben, die zu mir passt!
Und da macht sich der Neukauf bezahlt!
Wenn es für dich deine FILCO ist, dann hab Spaß damit!


----------



## Lolm@n (12. August 2011)

[x] Rubberdom aber auch nur weil es keine mechamische gamertastaur im deutschem und erst recht nicht im schweizer layout... im US Layout gibt es ein paar interessante das stimmt aber das kommt für mich nicht in Frage 

Nice wäre die G15/G19 als mechanische Tastatur 

Mkro Tasten sind in allen arten von Programmen sehr Praktisch 
Und der display ist praktisch wenn man die fraps zahl nicht oben auf dem bildschirm möchte und die Temps im griff haben will.


----------



## copi (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

na da würd cih mich aber nochmal schlau machen, es gibt jede menge mechanische tastas mit de layout!


----------



## gh0st76 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



Lolm@n schrieb:


> weil es keine mechamische gamertastaur im deutschem


 
So richtig informiert hast du dich aber auch nicht, was? 

@ Brennmeister

Was willst du dem noch erzählen. Gibt halt solche Leute. Ich glaube die nennt man ignorant oder sowas.  Aber lass den mal auf seiner Gumminippel Tastatur weiter rumhacken. Technik für 10 Euro in einer Tastatur für 40 Euro. Da fragt man sich welche Tastatur wohl teurer ist wenn man 2 Rubbers im Jahr verbraucht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



gh0st76 schrieb:


> Ich glaube die nennt man ignorant oder sowas.


Übrigens ich lese auch noch mit und weitere solche Bezeichnungen als Beleidigung auffassen und dementsprechend melden!
Also wenn du weitere fakten hast, die deine Position untermauern, dann sei es dir ans Herz gelegt diese heir zu äußern!


----------



## NCphalon (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Ich schließe mich Hansvonwurst auch an, könnt ihr belegen, dass ein und die selbe Person mit einer mechanischen Tastatur über mehrere Matches zu verschiedenen Zeiten (um den "Guter-/Schlechter-Tag"-Fall auszuschließen) mehr Frags erzielt oder in einem Rennspiel bessere Zeiten fährt? Das wäre der Beweis.

Und für das Geld für eine mechanischen Tasta kann ich mich bei der durchschnittlichen Lebensdauer meiner Tastaturen locker mindestens 10 Jahre mit Rubberdome-Tastaturen versorgen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

Anscheinend gehöre ich auch zu den Ignoranten. Die Diskussion erinnert mich etwas an Fragestellungen wie: AMD vs. nVidia und PC vs. Konsole.
Ein ganz entscheidender Nachteil bei Mechas sind für mich die fehlenden (oder nur durch Umschalter benutzbaren) Makro-Tasten. Sind zum Beispiel im Zusammenhang mit dem Total Commander extrem hilfreich für mich. In Spielen kann ich sowas garnicht gebrauchen, aber für Systemshortcuts und ähnliches ein Traum. Das können mir auch die Vorteile mechanischer Tastaturen nicht ersetzen.
Aber, solange der Mensch lebt, lebt die Hoffnung. Wenn es das gibt, überlege ich mir das auch (Bin bereit für Funktionalität *und* Qualität mehr zu bezahlen).
MfG


----------



## moparcrazy (12. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*

@mae1cum77: Razer Black Widow 5 Makro Tasten.
Mit jeder anderen Tastatur  geht's mit AutoHotkey ein kleines Programm das über Skripte aus jeder  beliebigen und beliebig vielen Tasten eine Makro Taste macht.

@Hansvonwurst: Das Thema hätte wohl eher "Rubberdom oder Mechanische Tastatur" heißen sollen...

Zum Thema: Nicht jeder muss, soll, kann Mercedes fahren man kommt auch  mit 'nem Dacia ans ziel. Wenn man es sich aber leisten kann und daran  auch Spaß hat warum dann nicht Mercedes fahren?!


----------



## NCphalon (12. August 2011)

Is ja auch in Ordnung, aber wenn man dann den Daciafahrer beleidigt weil er sich keinen Merzedes leisten kann/will?


----------



## Lolm@n (12. August 2011)

copi schrieb:
			
		

> na da würd cih mich aber nochmal schlau machen, es gibt jede menge mechanische tastas mit de layout!



de wäre notlösumg ich würde ch layout vorziehen umd das gibt es ausser von cherry von niemandem und ich habe nicht um sonst gamertastatur mit makro geschrieben dann will icj nicht eine oh e makros das es einfache gint das weiss ich! im us layout gefallen mir 1-2 due in diversen threads aufgezählt wurden


----------



## moparcrazy (12. August 2011)

Würde einen Dacia Fahrer jetzt auch nicht als ignorant bezeichnen nur  weil er keinen Mercedes Fahren will. Mitleidig rüber lächeln an der  Ampel darf man schon!
Wobei ich "ignorant" jetzt auch nicht als DIE Beleidigung oder überhaupt  als Beleidigung sehe. Aber jedem das seine bei den Beleidigungen wie  bei den Tastaturen jeder so wie er, es, sie mag...


----------



## NCphalon (13. August 2011)

Wenn ich Daciafahrer mitleidig belächeln würde würd ich mich glaub ich selbst ******* finden


----------



## pringles (13. August 2011)

Also bei meiner sis Arbeitet ne fast 15 Jahre alte Siemens tasta und zwar keine mechanische und die hält immer noch trotz täglich 5 Stunden fb und twitter Nutzung . Also langlebig ist die auf jeden.


----------



## moparcrazy (13. August 2011)

@NCphalon: Der Dacia Fahrer hat natürlich genauso das Recht mitleidig zu Lächeln.

@pringles: Wenn man sich dran gewöhnt hat sind 15 Jahre alte Tastaturen auch echt cool.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. August 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> @NCphalon: Der Dacia Fahrer hat natürlich genauso das Recht mitleidig zu Lächeln.


 
Stimmt, wenn man die letzte Werbe-Kampagne bedenkt...
Dacia-Werbung: Status-Symptome | Verkehrskontrolle - YouTube


----------



## mae1cum77 (13. August 2011)

NCphalon schrieb:


> Is ja auch in Ordnung, aber wenn man dann den Daciafahrer beleidigt weil er sich keinen Merzedes leisten kann/will?


 Danke und /sign
Religion und streiten ist so ein Ding....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2011)

[X]mechanisch

Aber eine Tastatur muss noch eine ganze Reihe mehr Aspekte erfüllen. Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen einer guten-Rubberdome-mit-ohne-Kabel-mit-ohne-Batterie-Sorgen-mit-guter-Software-mit-Zusatztasten-an-der-richtigen-Stelle-und-tollen-Tasten und einer mechanisch-08-/-15-Layout-ohne-jede-Zusatzfunktion-mit-nervigem-Kabel habe, dann gewinnt, bis auf weiteres, meine Cymotion Solar. Nur wenn ich längere Texte zu schreiben habe, hole ich eine alte OEM mit MYs raus. (zugegeben: Der Bastard passt gar nicht in die Umfrage, aber die Auslösepräzision ist noch gut und ich mag das relativ gleichmäßige Anschlagsverhalten)




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wo ist jetzt genau der Unterschied, wenn man eine halbhohe Taste durchdrückt oder eine hohe Taste halb durchdrückt?



Am unteren Ende: Knallst du an - oder nicht? 




gh0st76 schrieb:


> Was glaubst du ist besser. Eine Bremspedal was bis zur Vollbremsung den vollen Pedalweg braucht oder eine Bremse wie in einem Formel 1 Wagen wo der Pedalweg 2,5 - 3 cm ist und über Pedaldruck die Bremskraft dosiert wird? Mit der 2. Variante ist man präziser und schneller als mit der ersten. Das gleiche ist bei mechanischen Switches der Fall.


 
Du hast eine Tastatur mit analogen Tasten? 



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Würde einen Dacia Fahrer jetzt auch nicht als ignorant bezeichnen nur  weil er keinen Mercedes Fahren will. Mitleidig rüber lächeln an der  Ampel darf man schon!



Über wen von beiden jetzt?


----------



## moparcrazy (13. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Am unteren Ende: Knallst du an - oder nicht?


 Gut gesagt



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Über wen von beiden jetzt?


 Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen du hast recht ist nicht klar definiert wer hier über wen Lacht. Denke aber beide haben das recht dazu.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast eine Tastatur mit analogen Tasten?


 

Das nicht. Aber der Vergleich passt ganz gut. Ob ich das Pedal bis zum Anschlag durchtreten muss oder nur halb. Das gleiche ist bei den MX Switches. Wenn ich bei einer Rubberdome die Taste auslösen will muss ich die bis zum Anschlag drücken während bei der mechanischen bei der hälfte ausgelöst wird. Besonders wenn man Texte schreibt ist das angenehmer und auch schneller. Bei Spielen ist da auch der Vorteil.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. August 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Wenn ich bei einer Rubberdome die Taste auslösen will muss ich die bis zum Anschlag drücken während bei der mechanischen bei der hälfte ausgelöst wird. Besonders wenn man Texte schreibt ist das angenehmer und auch schneller. Bei Spielen ist da auch der Vorteil.


 
Wie bereits gesagt: Quod erit demonstrandum!
Bis auf das (subjektive) angenehmer natürlich!


----------



## moparcrazy (13. August 2011)

Objektive beweise für subjektive Empfindungen?! Das ist unmöglich.
Wer mit seiner Logitech, Microsoft, Cherry, etc. Rubberdome Tastatur  zufrieden ist der soll das auch bleiben.
Wer aber Denkt da muss es doch noch  was anderes geben, der sollte den selbst versuch wagen und eine  Mechanische ausprobieren.
Ich bin jedenfalls subjektiv schwer begeistert  und würde meine Mechanischen nie und nimmer wieder her geben.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Und die ist noch _nicht_ kaputt  Dann schätze Dich glücklich, ein _besonders_ gutes Exemplar erwischt zu haben...


 

Warum soll ich mich glücklich schätzen nur weil merehre Leute damit Probleme haben. Ich kennen Leute die haben die auch und nie Probleme damit gehabt, nur weil es ach soviele Posts darüber gibt wie ******* die Tastatur ist heißt es nicht das die ******* ist. Kritik wird häufiger preißgegeben als lob....


----------



## moparcrazy (14. August 2011)

So schlecht ist die BlackWidow auch gar nicht. Denke was manche so gegen  Razer aufbringt ist das Marketing der Firma. "5 Jahre Entwicklung" ,  "Speziell selektierte Blue Switches", "Erste Tastatur mit einzeln  beleuchteten tasten", usw. das ist 'ne menge Marketing Mojo. Die BlackWidow wird von IOne gebaut und  basiert auf der Scorpius M10 einem Modell von denen. Von Razer sind nur  die Makrotasten, das Logo und die Software.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (15. August 2011)

*Veriquitas*


> Warum soll ich mich glücklich schätzen nur weil merehre Leute damit  Probleme haben. Ich kennen Leute die haben die auch und nie Probleme  damit gehabt, nur weil es ach soviele Posts darüber gibt wie ******* die  Tastatur ist heißt es nicht das die ******* ist. Kritik wird häufiger  preißgegeben als lob....


Dann schätze Dich mit _den_ mehreren Leuten glücklich, welche _keine_ Probleme mit Razer's schwarzen Witwe haben. Es sind leider zu viele Käufer dieses Stückes Hardware, welche sich nach dem Kauf *schwarz* geärgert haben.
Und nein, es werden gute, _wirklich_ empfehlenswerte mechanische Tastaturen hier im Forum immer wieder lobend erwähnt. Das Verhältnis Lob/Kritik hält sich m.E. die Waage.
*moparcrazy*


> So schlecht ist die BlackWidow auch gar nicht. Denke was manche so gegen   Razer aufbringt ist das Marketing der Firma. "5 Jahre Entwicklung" ,   "Speziell selektierte Blue Switches", "Erste Tastatur mit einzeln   beleuchteten tasten", usw. das ist 'ne menge Marketing Mojo. Die  BlackWidow wird von IOne gebaut und  basiert auf der Scorpius M10 einem  Modell von denen. Von Razer sind nur  die Makrotasten, das Logo und die  Software.


Natürlich _nicht_ Schlechter  Der Werbespruch "5 Jahre Entwicklung" und "Speziell selektierte Blue Switches" bezieht sich darauf, dass bei Razer mehrere Mitarbeiter 5 Jahre lang damit beschäftigt waren, ausreichend _B-Ware_ an Blue Switches zusammen zu suchen, damit Razer das Zeugs, welches sonst keiner mehr haben wollte, zu verbauen und teuer an ahnungslose Razer-Enthusiasten zu verkaufen 
Beispiel für die "Qualität" der schwarzen Witwe: Da war ich seinerzeit an einem Razer-Stand bei einem x-beliebigen Satürnchen. Mal das neue Tastenbrett probeklimpern. Was war? Mehrere Tasten (Leertaste!) und Beleuchtung defekt. Einen "Verkaufsberater" angesprochen erhielt ich die Auskunft, dass es mittlerweile die dritte (sic!) Tastatur war. Und man achte schon _sehr_ darauf, dass da keine "Volldeppen" wie wild auf den Austellungsstücken 'rumhämmern. Aha 
Auch deswegen bin ich zufriedener Eigner von zwei FILCO's (*Blue* & *Brown*).


----------



## Forfex (15. August 2011)

Ich hör immer Mechs sind teuer, das man sich dafür einfach mehrere Rubbs leisten kann. Sicher gibt es teuere aber z.B. eine steelseries 6gv2,wie ich eine hab, kostet 70 Euro. Und was kosten nochmal diese BlingBlingRubbs , G-15/G510 ?
70 Euro für die nächsten 10 jahre investiert,find ich jetzt kein schlechtes Geschäft. Überdies macht es hier kaum Sinn mit Leuten zu diskutieren,die nicht beide Varianten schon ausprobiert haben. Man muss es natürlich erst selbst testen,bevor man sich darüber ein Urteil erlauben kann. Deswegen versteh ich den TE hier überhaupt nicht. Die Energie die Du dafür aufwendest um Dir die Vorteile von Mechs erklären zu lassen,könntest Du Dir sparen. Wenn Dich das wirklich interessiert,bestell eine bei Amazon probier sie aus und diskutier dann.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. August 2011)

@brennmeister0815: Der Veriquitas ist glücklich mit seiner BlackWidow lass ihm das doch. Ja  'ne FILCO is' 'ne FILCO ist klar. Ich hab auch zwei Filco's und 'ne Deck  hab ich auch noch und mitte der Woche hab ich auch noch 'ne KBC Poker...  who cares! Immerhin hat er sein X im richtigen Kästchen gemacht.



Forfex schrieb:


> Ich hör immer Mechs sind teuer, das man sich dafür einfach mehrere Rubbs leisten kann. Sicher gibt es teuere aber z.B. eine steelseries 6gv2,wie ich eine hab, kostet 70 Euro. Und was kosten nochmal diese BlingBlingRubbs , G-15/G510 ?
> 70 Euro für die nächsten 10 jahre investiert,find ich jetzt kein schlechtes Geschäft. Überdies macht es hier kaum Sinn mit Leuten zu diskutieren,die nicht beide Varianten schon ausprobiert haben. Man muss es natürlich erst selbst testen,bevor man sich darüber ein Urteil erlauben kann. Deswegen versteh ich den TE hier überhaupt nicht. Die Energie die Du dafür aufwendest um Dir die Vorteile von Mechs erklären zu lassen,könntest Du Dir sparen. Wenn Dich das wirklich interessiert,bestell eine bei Amazon probier sie aus und diskutier dann.


Röchtöch


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2011)

Forfex schrieb:


> Überdies macht es hier kaum Sinn mit Leuten zu diskutieren,die nicht beide Varianten schon ausprobiert haben. Man muss es natürlich erst selbst testen,bevor man sich darüber ein Urteil erlauben kann. Deswegen versteh ich den TE hier überhaupt nicht. Die Energie die Du dafür aufwendest um Dir die Vorteile von Mechs erklären zu lassen,könntest Du Dir sparen. Wenn Dich das wirklich interessiert,bestell eine bei Amazon probier sie aus und diskutier dann.


 
Und wenn man schon eine mechanische probetippen durfte und dann nicht verstehen konnte, warum sie so "gut" sind?
Unter dem Motto: Was bildest du dir ein Urteil über mich, wenn du meinen "Hintergund" gar nicht kennst!


----------



## moparcrazy (15. August 2011)

@Hansvonwurst: Hast Du eigentlich an Deiner Umfrage auch teilgenommen? Und, was für  eine Tastatur mit welchen Switch's hast du probiert? Welche benutzt Du stattdessen und was gefällt Dir daran besser? Mitmachen beim  Thema wäre angebracht so kennt man auch Deinen "Hintergrund"...


----------



## Forfex (15. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Und wenn man schon eine mechanische probetippen durfte und dann nicht verstehen konnte, warum sie so "gut" sind?
> Unter dem Motto: Was bildest du dir ein Urteil über mich, wenn du meinen "Hintergund" gar nicht kennst!


 
Dann erklär mir (Uns) mal was Du unter ,,probetippen" verstehst. Das sich Deine rubberverseuchten Finger nicht durch 5min probetippen, warscheinlich eher weniger, beeindrucken lassen,sollte klar sein. Deine Finger leben noch in Ihrer eigenen Zeitschleife und sind darin gefangen. Da musst Du schon n bischen mehr Zeit investieren.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2011)

Was ich unter probetippen verstehe: Ca. eine halbe Stunde einen imaginären Text schreiben!
Welche Modelle es waren: Die Steelseries Teile, einer Raze Black Widow, und ein paar Cherry-Teile, deren Namen ich nicht mehr weiß!
Was mir nicht gefallen hat: der Anschlag! (Eine genauere Beschreibung meines Gefühls wäre einer friedvollen und objektiven Diskussion nicht förderlich)
Was ich jetzt habe: Eine Sidewinder X6!
Was mir besser Gefällt: der Anschlag, der Nummernblock links, die Multimediatasten!
Was fällt auf: Subjektive Kriterien gaben den Außschlag.
Kleine Bitte am Rande: "Rubberverseucht" trägt auch nicht zum Wohlwollen der Diskussionsparter bei!


----------



## moparcrazy (15. August 2011)

Ich Glaube der Hansvonwurst feuert lieber aus dem Hintergrund, er wartet  ab das jemand was Falsches sagt und zack kriegt man eine verpasst. Er  Trollt seinen eigenen Thread!
ACHTUNG gleich krieg ich einen ab.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2011)

Falls euch nicht der Sinn des Threads klar sein sollte: Es sind keineswegs persönliche Angriffe!
Wenn ihr noch technische Belege oder Studien habt, die einen Vorteil der mechanischen Tastaturen gegenüber Rubberdomes habt, außer der schon längst belegten Längerlebigkeit, dann bitte ich euch (wieder einmal) sie vorzubringen!


----------



## moparcrazy (15. August 2011)

1. Langlebig 2. Austauschbare Tasten Kappen 3. Auslösen bei halbem Tasten Hub 4. Gleichmäßige Beleuchtung (wenn vorhanden) 5. Geek Faktor


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2011)

1. Akzeptiert
2. Akzeptiert-Wer es braucht!
3. Was bringt es? Wo liegt da der Vorteil?
4. Gibt es auch bei Rubberdomes.
5.


----------



## moparcrazy (15. August 2011)

Zu 3. wurde hier schon erklärt! Aber gut NOCHMAL Du knallst unten nicht  an wie bei 'ner Rubberdom, da ist das nämlich zwingend notwendig zum  auslösen einer Taste.
Zu 4. Gibt es da eben nicht! Rubberdom's werden von einer Leuchtfolie  mit bis zu 6 Led's beleuchtet, das geht rein Technisch nicht  gleichmäßig. Mechanische mit einzelnen Led's pro Taste, das geht  gleichmäßig.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2011)

zu 3. Wurde nicht ausreichend erklärt!
Wo liegt der Vorteil im nicht-Anschlagen und Früh auslösen außer im persönlichen Tippgefühl (oder eben nicht)!
zu 4. Man muss Sie nur ensorechend besetzen und es fällt keinem auf!


----------



## moparcrazy (15. August 2011)

Zu 3. Wo liegt genau der Vorteil im unten Anschlagen? 
Zu 4. Genau und dennoch ist es nicht gleichmäßig!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. August 2011)

zu 3. Gar nicht, genau wie bei der anderen Variante!
zu 4. Wo ist der Unterschied, wenn es keinem auffällt?


----------



## moparcrazy (15. August 2011)

zu 3. und 4. Wurde von Dir nicht ausreichend erklärt!


----------



## Lan_Party (16. August 2011)

[X] Ich bevorzuge einen anderem Typ

So nicht wahr. Hauptsächlich benutze ich Rubberdometasta da diese Beleuchtung, makros und Multimediatasten hat. Wenn ich unten mal kurz am PC sitze und etwas tippe komme ich mir sicherer vor. Ich weis nicht wie ich es sagen soll aber es ist einfach sichere.  Gäbe es eine mechanische Tasta mit Beleuchtung, 10 makro Tasten und Multimediatasen würde ich mir diese für einen vernünftigen Preis auch kaufen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. August 2011)

Also zu 3.:
Es gibt keine belegten Vorteile zwischen des Auslösens beim vollem durchdrücken und bei dem Auslösen beim halben Drücken der Taste.
Zu 4.:
Bei einer geschickten Platzierung der LEDs unter einer Tastatur ist es möglich den Eindruck einer gleichmäßigen Ausleuchtung zu schaffen.


----------



## Dan19 (16. August 2011)

Zu 3: Lautstärke.
Die Sidewinder X6 die ich hier liegen habe ist beim Tippen so laut, das ist echt nicht mehr schön 
Zu 4: Also ich sehe, dass die X6 nicht gleichmäßig beleuchtet ist


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. August 2011)

Dan19 schrieb:


> Zu 3: Lautstärke.
> Die Sidewinder X6 die ich hier liegen habe ist beim Tippen so laut, das ist echt nicht mehr schön


Darf ich fragen, wie stark du die Tastatur anschlägst?
Wenn du zu vie Kraft aufwendest, dann wird sie umso lauter.
Das kann man sich wie eine Tropmmel vorstellen: Je fester man draufhaut, desto lauter wird sie!


> Zu 4: Also ich sehe, dass die X6 nicht gleichmäßig beleuchtet ist


Dann haben wir unterschiedliche Modelle!
Scherz beiseite, ist es der Zwischenraum zwischen den Tasten oder die Tasten selber?


----------



## Dan19 (16. August 2011)

Also ich schlage die Tasten normal an Bin meistens am Laptop und bin daher Laptop Tastaturen gewöhnt

Und wegen der Beleuchtung werde ich mal morgen gucken. Vielleicht kam es mir auch nur ungleichmäßig vor, da ich ja nicht gerade von oben auf die Tastatur gucke, sondern so schräg von oben, sodass die Beleuchtung zwischen den Tasten, durch die Tasten selber verdeckt wird.
Kann es gerade nicht nach gucken, da ich mit dem Handy on bin


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Zu 4. Gibt es da eben nicht! Rubberdom's werden von einer Leuchtfolie  mit bis zu 6 Led's beleuchtet, das geht rein Technisch nicht  gleichmäßig. Mechanische mit einzelnen Led's pro Taste, das geht  gleichmäßig.



Es gibt auch Rubberdomes mit deutlich mehr als 6 LEDs. Letztlich spräche auch nichts dagegen, bei Rubberdome jede Taste einzeln zu beleuchten - nur ist es eben nicht zwingend nötig und würde den Preisrahmen der meisten Rubberdomes sprengen. (ist die Optimus nicht auch Rubberdome?)




Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> zu 3. Wurde nicht ausreichend erklärt!
> Wo liegt der Vorteil im nicht-Anschlagen und Früh auslösen außer im persönlichen Tippgefühl (oder eben nicht)!


 
Neben der bereits genannten Lautstärke (bei der Popularität von MX Blue vermutlich nicht für alle ein Argument), ist es auch einfach angenehmer für die Fingerkuppen. Es entfällt eben der Schlag am unteren Tastenende. Wer nur ein paar Zeilen im Forum tippt, wird diesen Unterschied vermutlich nicht merken, aber wenn man mal eine Stunde quasi durchgetippt hat, dann spürt man das zum Teil schon in den Fingern. (Gibt auch sehr sehr leichtgängige Rubberdomes oder welche mit gepolstertem Anschlag, die ähnliches erreichen. Aber letztere sind selten und bei ersteren bezahlt man dann mit der Unmöglichkeit, Finger auf den Tasten liegen zu lassen, weil sie sofort auslösen - ebenfalls störend beim Verfassen längerer Texte)


----------



## Forfex (16. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Rubberdomes mit deutlich mehr als 6 LEDs. Letztlich spräche auch nichts dagegen, bei Rubberdome jede Taste einzeln zu beleuchten - nur ist es eben nicht zwingend nötig und würde den Preisrahmen der meisten Rubberdomes sprengen. (ist die Optimus nicht auch Rubberdome?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ich wette hansWurst verstehts immernoch nicht. Oder er bringt jetzt das Argument ,,wozu gibts Handschuhe?"


----------



## Nocci (16. August 2011)

[x] mechanische Bretter

Meine Tastaturen waren in der Reihenfolge: NoName Billigteil (Rubberdome) -> Wireless Logitech MX irgendwas (Rubberdome) -> Logitech G15 (Rubberdome) -> Cherry G85 (Scissor Switch) -> Cherry G80 (Cherry MX Clear)

Wie man sieht hat der Komfort quasi immer weiter abgenommen, Kabel wieder dran, Beleuchtung & Display weg, Mediatasten nun auch noch weg...was zählt ist das Feeling!
Ich habe mir die G80 quasi als Einstieg in die Welt der mechanischen Tastaturen geleistet, da bekommt man für 50€ ein sehr ordentliches Schreibbrett. Ich bin bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen sonderlich viel damit zu schreiben (hab sie erst seit gut einer Woche), aber wenn ich dazu komme was zu tippen, sei es beim chatten oder eben hier im Forum, dann fühlt sich das einfach gut an, gut genug um den Verlust der eigentlich lieb gewonnen Multimedia Tasten zu kompensieren. Längerfristig werde ich mich vermutlich nach einer besser ausgestatteten Tastatur umsehen, aber für's erste bin ich sehr zufrieden und wenn die G80 von meinem Schreibtisch weichen soll, dann muss es schon passen mit der neuen... Schlichtes Auftreten, einige wenige Zusatztasten, dezente Hintergrundbeleuchtung und kein sch*** Klavierlack 

Ist halt eine sehr subjektive Geschichte, wem der Anschlag net passt: Glück gehabt, kommst billiger davon


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. August 2011)

Forfex schrieb:


> Ich wette hansWurst verstehts immernoch nicht. Oder er bringt jetzt das Argument ,,wozu gibts Handschuhe?"


 Daß es hier nicht um sinnfreies Geflame geht ist Dir leider nocht nicht aufgefallen, oder...? Und der TE steht mit seiner Meinung nicht allein da!
MfG


----------



## brennmeister0815 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



NCphalon schrieb:


> ...könnt ihr belegen, dass ein und die selbe Person mit einer mechanischen Tastatur über mehrere Matches zu verschiedenen Zeiten (um den "Guter-/Schlechter-Tag"-Fall auszuschließen) mehr Frags erzielt oder in einem Rennspiel bessere Zeiten fährt? Das wäre der Beweis.


 Deine Argumentationskette greift zu kurz: Ein Werkzeug ist nur so gut, wie die Hand, welche es führt.


----------



## Forfex (16. August 2011)

mae1cum77 schrieb:


> Daß es hier nicht um sinnfreies Geflame geht ist Dir leider nocht nicht aufgefallen, oder...? *Und der TE steht mit seiner Meinung nicht allein da!*
> MfG


 
Schlimm genug.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Rubberdomes mit deutlich mehr als 6 LEDs.


Welche Rubberdomes wären das? Und bitte mit Foto von den deutlich mehr als 6 LED's.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Letztlich spräche auch nichts dagegen, bei Rubberdome jede Taste einzeln zu beleuchten - nur ist es eben nicht zwingend nötig und würde den Preisrahmen der meisten Rubberdomes sprengen. (ist die Optimus nicht auch Rubberdome?)


Da es genügend test's von der Optimus gibt in denen über das bescheidene  Tippgefühl gesprochen wird, gehe ich stark davon aus das das Rubberdomes sind. Ja, die leuchtet schön gleichmäßig und was kostete die nochmal...

ps. Bisheriges Ergebnis der Umfrage 20 zu 9 und 2 andere. Irgendwas scheint den Leuten an den Mechanischen zu gefallen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Welche Rubberdomes wären das? Und bitte mit Foto von den deutlich mehr als 6 LED's.



Pfff. Da fragst du mich bling-bling-Feind was...
Ich glaube die Saiteks warens und die Revoltecs könnten eine EL-Folie gehabt haben.



> Da es genügend test's von der Optimus gibt in denen über das bescheidene  Tippgefühl gesprochen wird, gehe ich stark davon aus das das Rubberdomes sind. Ja, die leuchtet schön gleichmäßig und was kostete die nochmal...



Ich sag ja nur, dass es technisch möglich ist und nicht zu den prinzipiellen Alleinstellungsmerkmalen mechanischer gehört. Es ist eher umgekehrt: Mit Rubberdomes kannst du machen, was immer die Anforderungen der Kunden an Optik und Preis am besten erfüllt - mit mechanischen Schaltern musst du für jede Taste eine eigene LED verbauen.



> ps. Bisheriges Ergebnis der Umfrage 20 zu 9 und 2 andere. Irgendwas scheint den Leuten an den Mechanischen zu gefallen.


 
31 Teilnehmer von knapp 8000 Mitglieder machen eher eine Aussage darüber, ob sich überhaupt jemand für das Thema interessiert, denn über die Präferenzverteilung.


----------



## moparcrazy (16. August 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 31 Teilnehmer von knapp 8000 Mitglieder machen eher eine Aussage darüber, ob sich überhaupt jemand für das Thema interessiert, denn über die Präferenzverteilung.


Das könnte man ja mal Hochrechnen.


----------



## Dan19 (16. August 2011)

Ich habe garnicht abgestimmt
Hatte leider noch nie die Gelegenheit eine mechanische Tastatur zu testen

Ahja und wegen der Beleuchtung bei der X6: Ich erkenne ganz deutlich, dass sie nicht gleichmäßig beleuchtet ist. Wenn ich z.B. auf das Numpad schaue, kann ich sehen, dass die Beleuchtung von oben kommt, da das Numpad oben viel intensiver leuchtet und nach unten hin an Helligkeit verliert.


----------



## koxbox (17. August 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Welche Rubberdomes wären das? Und bitte mit Foto von den deutlich mehr als 6 LED's.
> 
> Da es genügend test's von der Optimus gibt in denen über das bescheidene  Tippgefühl gesprochen wird, gehe ich stark davon aus das das Rubberdomes sind.



Ne, soviel ich weiss sind die die ML´s von Cherry verbaut, also solch minderwertigeren Cherrys , aber auch nicht die hundsgewöhliche Gummimatte ..... Mein ich zumindest mal bei Overclockers.net aufgeschnappt zu haben
Keyboards - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## s|n|s (19. August 2011)

[x] weder noch

ich habe nur noch mechanische im Gebrauch
Rubberdomes sind ok, aber hochwertige mit 200+€ unerschwinglich, siehe Realforce.

Rubberdomes alá Logitech, Razer, microsoft et cetera lehne ich ab, genauso wie deren mechanische.


----------



## braq (19. August 2011)

Bin erst vor kurzem von Rubberdomes auf Cherry MX Black Switches umgestiegen.

Fazit nach einigen Gaming- und Schreibtests: Nie wieder Rubberdomes. Das Schreibgefühl ist etwas ganz anderes.

Ich seh das ähnlich wie mit SSDs vor einiger Zeit: Luxus, der nicht zwangsweise nötig ist, aber wenns Geld vorhanden ist: DEFINITIV NICE 2 HAVE & einer gewöhnlichen HDD (in diesem Fall Rubberdome Tastatur) in jeder Hinsicht überlegen.


----------



## moparcrazy (20. August 2011)

koxbox schrieb:


> Ne, soviel ich weiss sind die die ML´s von Cherry verbaut, also solch minderwertigeren Cherrys , aber auch nicht die hundsgewöhliche Gummimatte ..... Mein ich zumindest mal bei Overclockers.net aufgeschnappt zu haben
> Keyboards - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


 Jupp, Cherry ML's. Minderwertig würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Andere Bauweise (Flacher) Günstiger (Preis) und nicht so haltbar.


s|n|s schrieb:


> [x] weder noch
> 
> ich habe nur noch mechanische im Gebrauch
> Rubberdomes sind ok, aber hochwertige mit 200+€ unerschwinglich, siehe Realforce.
> ...


Seit wann verbaut Topre in den Realforce's denn Rubberdome's? Die Topre  Board's haben Capacitive Key Switches! Die haben überhaupt-rein-gar-nichts mit  'nem Rubberdome zu tun.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (22. August 2011)

braq schrieb:


> Bin erst vor kurzem von Rubberdomes auf Cherry MX Black Switches umgestiegen. Fazit nach einigen Gaming- und Schreibtests: Nie wieder Rubberdomes. Das Schreibgefühl ist etwas ganz anderes.


 Allein schon _dieser_ Vorteil der Mech's gegenüber Kaugummi-Tastenbrettern ist _unbezahlbar_  Für mich die Krone der Eingabegeräte-Schöpfung


----------



## OctoCore (22. August 2011)

Krone? naja... ich habe seit dem Amiga privat noch nichts anderes benutzt.
Ich würde jederzeit auch eine mechanische von Razer einer Rubbeldumm-Logitech mit Schnickschnack für 160€ vorziehen.
Das reizt mich jetzt doch, festzustellen, ob die Dinger wirklich so ein Dreck sind. Inzwischen sind die im Preis ja stark gefallen, vielleicht kaufe ich sogar eine als Geburtstagsgeschenk. Natürlich werde ich sie persönlich vorher testen.  Und wenn sie doch nicht so schlimm ist, behalte ich sie vielleicht sogar.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. August 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Krone? naja...


 Mir ist nichts besseres bekannt. Nunmehr habe ich mich _endgültig_ von den Kaugummi-Tastenbrettern abgewendet und bleibe bei den Mech's. Das "Gummimatten-Intermezzo" seit der seligen IBM Model M (Buckling Spring) ist abgehakt.


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

Das kam etwas falsch rüber.  Die Krone bei Tastaturen mit Sicherheit, nur sind Tastaturen nicht unbedingt die Krone der Eingabegeräte, das ging mir soweit durch den Kopf. Aber die Sprachsteuerung stagniert und die Steuerung per Alphawellen ist so richtig auch noch nicht ausgereift. 
Das alte IBM-Hackbrett wurde mir von den Kollegen mal verleidet. Ich hatte mir eins aus dem Keller geholt (da waren dutzende davon in einem Riesenkarton) und dekontaminiert. Das war den Leuten einfach zu laut. Ich hätte mir auch eine Handvoll davon mitnehmen können, aber das habe ich gelassen. Wirklich spieletauglich sind die Dinger nicht. Heute bereue ich meinen Verzicht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. August 2011)

Ah, O.K. _Irgendwann_ mal später werden Tastenbretter und Nager jeglicher Art _sicher_ nicht mehr gebraucht werden...
In Sachen IBM's Klassiker-Tastenbrett können wir uns die Hand reichen, der gleiche Fauxpas ist mir seinerzeit als Mitarbeiter der IT-Stelle unterlaufen  Die "lauten" Tastenbretter wurden entsorgt und gegen "leisere" Cherry Gummitastenbretter ausgetauscht...  Kleiner Trost: Die heutigen mechanischen Tastenbretter sehen besser aus


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

- und sind nicht so mächtig. Das war auch ein Grund. Meine Cherry ist da viel schlanker.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. August 2011)

Meine FILCO's mit extra Handballenauflage (_Leder_ ) im Büro + Privat ebenfalls. Weniger ist hier mehr


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

Handballenauflage aus Leder habe ich auch. Selbstgestrickt aus dem Ärmel einer Lederjacke.  Mit Reißverschluss für Austausch oder Anpassung (manchmal mag ich es eben hart!) des Innenlebens.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. August 2011)

Interessant! Respekt  Poste bitte mal ein Bild.


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

Schwer zu glauben, aber ich habe keine Digiknipse. Und mein Handy ist ohne Kamera. Gibt auch nicht viel zu sehen. sieht aus wie diese Schlamper-Stiftmäppchen von Schülern, nur länger und verknautschter, weils eben weiches Leder ist. Oder wie 'ne schwarze Wurst. Hängt vom Stopfungsgrad ab. 

Ist doch kein Akt: Abschneiden, zuschneiden, Reißverschluss annähen, offene Enden vernähen. Alles erstmal mit der Innenseite (der rauhen Seite) nach außen. Reißverschluß öffnen, auf "links" drehen, damit die "gute Seite" nach außen kommt. Schaumstoff reinstopfen (zuerst hatte ich dafür ein paar Schaumstoffeinlagen von Motherboard-Kartons dafür zusammengefasst) oder wenn man Strickerinnen kennt, denen Wollreste abluchsen und das Teil damit füllen.
So, das war jetzt der Hausfrauentipp des Tages: Wie schneidere ich mir eine individuelle Handballenauflage?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. August 2011)

Kein Thema wegen der nicht vorhandenen Knipse. Ich selber bin erst seit schlapp einem Jahr Digi-Knipser. Hatte bislang eine sehr gute analoge SLR mit einem Sammelsorium an Objektiven. Für'n Anfang nun, wie viele, eine Canon EOS und, bis auf Weiteres, erst einmal zwei Objektive...
Danke für die Bastelanleitung  Du bist von nun an meine _erste_ Anfrage-Stelle in Sachen Handarbeiten


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

Gern geschehen.  
Ich habe ja eine Nähmaschine (50er Jahre Phoenix, elektrisch), damit sind solche Sachen kein Thema.


----------



## moparcrazy (23. August 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Schwer zu glauben, aber ich habe keine Digiknipse. Und mein Handy ist ohne Kamera.


 Leih Dir mal eine irgendwo. Bilder sagen mehr als Worte und vielleicht  ist da ja 'ne Sammelbestellung drin (für Dich ein zweites Standbein)!


----------



## OctoCore (23. August 2011)

Man könnte einen Sweatshop für Auflagen mit Inet-Versand aufziehen.


----------



## badnaffy (25. August 2011)

zum zocken gibts nichts besseres und nichts ergonomischeres als ein *"BELKIN N52TE"* mit *"Cherry Key Mod"*   
braune switches wären noch besser.. aber ist irgendwie kein rankommen.


----------



## s|n|s (25. August 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> zum zocken gibts nichts besseres und nichts ergonomischeres als ein *"BELKIN N52TE"* mit *"Cherry Key Mod"*
> braune switches wären noch besser.. aber ist irgendwie kein rankommen.


 
im nerd-lexicon steht unter "göttlich" dein mod xD


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

Gibts zufällig auch ein "Vorher"-Bild mit dem Original-Innenleben?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. August 2011)

Nettes Mod, aber jetztmal BTT!


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

Das ist eine Tastatur, wenn auch nicht für Universaleinsatz. Also on topic. 

Edit:
Was mir grade einfällt: Gibt es hier eigentlich auch Leute, die alternative Layouts benutzen? 
Z.B. Dvorak?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. August 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das ist eine Tastatur, wenn auch nicht für Universaleinsatz.


 
Klar, aber was hat das mit Vor- und Nachteilen eines Tastaturtyps zu tun?
Bitte klär mich auf, warum das nicht in den "Zeigt her"-Thread muss!


----------



## badnaffy (25. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Klar, aber was hat das mit Vor- und Nachteilen eines Tastaturtyps zu tun?



die tasta war vorher Rubberdome  ... jetzt ist sie Mechanisch.
vorher nachteil ..... jetzt vorteil
vorher durchschnittlich.... jetzt göttlich 



OctoCore schrieb:


> Gibts zufällig auch ein "Vorher"-Bild mit dem Original-Innenleben?


 
ich schick dir den mod samt bilder per pn, ist ja hier nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. August 2011)

badnaffy schrieb:


> vorher nachteil ..... jetzt vorteil
> vorher durchschnittlich.... jetzt göttlich


 
Wenn du die mechanischen Tastaturen jetzt mal abseits des beinahe als religiös zu bezeichnder Ansicht betrachtest: Was ist wirklich der Vorteil außer, dass du deinen Bakterienherd noch länger benutzt?


----------



## OctoCore (25. August 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Klar, aber was hat das mit Vor- und Nachteilen eines Tastaturtyps zu tun?
> Bitte klär mich auf, warum das nicht in den "Zeigt her"-Thread muss!


 
Okay, dein Thread, deine Regeln.

Ansonsten: Mechs lassen wirklich sich besser reinigen bzw. dekontaminieren.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. August 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Mechs lassen wirklich sich besser reinigen bzw. dekontaminieren.


 Jup 
Man muss keine Gummimatte 'rauspfriemeln  Für die Alltagsreinigung reichen Isopropanol , Papier-Küchentücher und für Staub/Fusseln ein Staubsauger mit Polsterdüse. Funktioniert mit mechanischen _und_ Kaugummi-Tastenbrettern  Und mit etwas Handhygiene/Ordnungssinn ist das eigene Tastenbrett auch nicht mehr _so_ eine Bazillenschleuder.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (26. August 2011)

bin bisher nie unzufrieden mit nicht-mechanischen tastaturen gewesen.

derzeit nutze ich die logitech dinovo edge und das schon seit ca. 3 jahren  eine tolle tastatur mit sehr vielen nützlichen features


----------



## OctoCore (26. August 2011)

Ist ja auch eine Frage des Umgangs - ich bin eben der Holzhacker und bräuchte nach einem Jahr die nächste Tastatur. Bei einer Tastatur für eine Multimediakiste sieht die Belastung da schon anders aus. Bei einer reinen Daddelkiste wiederum ist die Belastung recht groß - man braucht zwar nicht alle Tasten, aber immer wieder dieselben, und die sind nach gewisser Zeit eben auf. Beispiele gibt es dafür auch hier so einige. Und das ist bei den teureren Gamerkeyboards doch mehr als ärgerlich.

Die Dinovo ist wirklich todschick - da hätte ich auch Spaß dran - aber nicht an einem Arbeits- und Gamesystem.


----------



## moparcrazy (27. August 2011)

Hab die tage was auf geekhack gelesen was auch für 'ne Mechanische  spricht. Einer lobte seine Tastatur mit folgenden Eigenschaften: Man  kann dieses Board jemandem über den Schädel ziehen und sie würde dies  anstandslos überstehen und danach auch noch tadellos Funktionieren!  Möchte hier natürlich nicht zu Gewalttaten oder irgendwelchen  Brutalitäten aufrufen aber wer das nicht glaubt der soll das ruhig in  'nem Selbstversuch testen... 
'nen Gumminippel Teil überlebt das nicht!

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke gehört das wohl zu dem Punkt Verarbeitung. Schade dachte schon ich hätte Vorteil Nr 6 gefunden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. August 2011)

Ich hab auf meiner Cymotion solar schon draufgestanden und sie hats mir nicht übel genommen - ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass sie stabiler wäre, als dein Gebiss 
Für die Stabilität entscheidend ist der Rahmen, nicht der Schaltkontakt.


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

Das Gehäuse kann bei beiden brechen - da ist ja selten ein großer Unterschied. Aber ein PCB mit aufgelöteten Tasten wirft auf jeden Fall schneller das Handtuch. Die Gummimatten mit Folien kannst du vom Dach werfen, auch danach funktionieren sie noch.


----------



## moparcrazy (27. August 2011)

Das muss ich mir im Kalender ankreuzen, ein Mod will mir mit seiner Cymotion die Zähne raus hauen...
Abgemacht! Wir treffen uns draußen Du gibst mir einen schlag mit der Cymotion und ich Dir einen mit meiner Deck Legend.

Hier mal ein Vergleich der wichtige teil geht ab 0:34 los und geht bis 0:57 Filco - Logitech
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBELaujk-os


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. August 2011)

Hey: Ich hab nicht angezweifelt, dass es stabile Mechas gibt. Da musst mir nichts beweisen - nur du brauchst ein bißchen Auffrischung zum Thema "hochwertige Rubberdomes". 
"wertig" - nicht "preisig". Das man eine G-EHTSnoch mit zwei Handgriffen auseinandernehmen kann, weiß ich auch so  Aber Cymotion ist eben nicht Logitech und auch wenn die mehr knarzt, als die Filco im Video: Das sind die weichen Zierblenden außen drauf (wortwörtlich weich. Ich hab mitlerweile fast 1 mm Materialabtrag im Handaufliegebereich. Auto-Ergonomischesdesign  ). Rahmen&Innenleben sind aber eine ganz andere Nummer und mit das stabilste, was ich diesseits von Stahlplatten kenne.

@Octocore: Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was die durchschnittle Mecha als PCB-Material einsetzt, aber ich hab mal versucht, ein Mainboard zu zerstören. Das war dann die Kategorie "jenseits von Stahlplatten". Wenn sich bei ner Mecha was zerlegt, dann vielleicht die Switches selbst (sind halt nicht elastisch  ), aber sicherlich nicht das PCB.


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

Ein Mainboard-PCB hat ja auch mehrere Schichten. Das kann die Widerstandskraft stark erhöhen. Mein altes Board, das ich hier noch nutze, ist z.B. ein 6-Layer-Board. Und an den Kanten sieht es irgendwie nach Glasfaser aus. Mehrschichtiges, kunstharzgetränktes Glasfasermaterial ist recht stabil. 
Das G80-PCB ist unten grün, oben schwarz, definitiv ohne Zwischenlagen, also die klassische doppelseitige Platine, und an den Kanten erinnert die hellbraune Farbe schwer an Pertinax. Wird es auch sein - oder etwas, dass dem sehr nahe kommt. Wurde damals eben gerne genutzt. Verstärkungen durch Stahlplatten sind auch nicht vorhanden. IMHO ist ein Bruch beim Aufprall kein Muss, aber je nach Winkel nicht zwingend unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. August 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Vergleich der wichtige teil geht ab 0:34 los und geht bis 0:57 Filco - Logitech
> Filco Majestouch Ninja Mechanical Keyboard Video Review - YouTube


  Logitech, *das* _Wabbel-Schwabbel_-Tastenbrett  Verwindungssteifigkeit sieht m.E. anders aus


----------



## Invisible_XXI (27. August 2011)

was wollt ihr denn mit einer ultra-steifen tastatur eigentlich machen, dass sie diese eigenschaft benötigt?
oder anders gefragt, wie nutzt ihr denn eure tastaturen?!?


----------



## OctoCore (27. August 2011)

Eine Tastatur, die die sich bei enthusiastischer Bearbeitung durchbiegt (das ist ja leider bei vielen Notebooks schon bei normaler Belastung der Fall) taugt nicht für den professionellen Einsatz und bringt grundsätzlich kein wirklich gutes Schreibgefühl.
Dabei ist die Tastentechnik (rubbel oder mech) auch erstmal weniger relevant.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. August 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> was wollt ihr denn mit einer ultra-steifen tastatur eigentlich machen, dass sie diese eigenschaft benötigt?
> oder anders gefragt, wie nutzt ihr denn eure tastaturen?!?


 
Wie gesagt: Ich hab mich auf meine schon mal versehentlich draufgestellt, weil sie vor dem Bett lag (als Fernsteuerung missbraucht) und ich beim Aufstehen nicht dran gedacht hab. Ist schon nett, wenn das keinen Schaden verursacht - insbesondere, wenn es keine 10 € Tastatur ist. Was die Logitech nunmal nicht sind.
Sonst reicht es mir eigentlich, wenn die Tastatur einfach nur schwer ist (so das sie nicht verrutscht) - aber anstatt Gewichte einzubauen kann man das Material nun wirklich auch in die Haltbarkeit stecken.


----------



## moparcrazy (27. August 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> was wollt ihr denn mit einer ultra-steifen tastatur eigentlich machen, dass sie diese eigenschaft benötigt?
> oder anders gefragt, wie nutzt ihr denn eure tastaturen?!?



Kleiner Ausraster bei WOW - Ausraster, Video, WOW, Freak


----------



## koxbox (27. August 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Kleiner Ausraster bei WOW - Ausraster, Video, WOW, Freak


 
Genau sowas, 

Hab meine 6GV2 auch schonmal mit voller Wucht an die Wand geschleudert (die Filco war mir dafür doch zu schade ) 
Ergebnis: In der Wand klafft ein Loch, Tastatur hats einfach so weggesteckt


----------



## moparcrazy (27. August 2011)

Gehört nicht unbedingt hier rein...
Schlag auf Tastatur = Rechner Aus  - YouTube
...ich finde das aber sooo schön wie er guckt als sein Rechner ausgeht.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (29. August 2011)

Invisible_XXI schrieb:


> was wollt ihr denn mit einer ultra-steifen tastatur eigentlich machen, dass sie diese eigenschaft benötigt?


 Bildlich auf einen anderen -technischen- Lebensbereich übertragen: Verwindungssteifigkeit der Karosserie eines Autos. Nein, der Vergleich hinkt nicht! Es geht darum, dass bei der Nutzung keine Verwindungen des "Korpus" erwünscht sind. Zurück zum Tastenbrett: Wenn die eine oder andere Taste arg enthusiastisch (durch-)gedrückt wird, ist es _kein_ ergonomischer Aspekt, dass dann das ganze Tastenbrett unter dem Druck nachgibt *knirsch*


----------



## OctoCore (29. August 2011)

Vor allem, wenn man so eine Tastatur auf ihre Hinterbeine stellt, zeigen sich ihre wahren Qualitäten.


----------



## moparcrazy (1. Oktober 2011)

Um die Umfrage mal neu zu Beleben...
*64,58% *bevorzugen eine Mechanische Tastatur!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (1. Oktober 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Bildlich auf einen anderen -technischen- Lebensbereich übertragen: Verwindungssteifigkeit der Karosserie eines Autos. Nein, der Vergleich hinkt nicht! Es geht darum, dass bei der Nutzung keine Verwindungen des "Korpus" erwünscht sind. Zurück zum Tastenbrett: Wenn die eine oder andere Taste arg enthusiastisch (durch-)gedrückt wird, ist es _kein_ ergonomischer Aspekt, dass dann das ganze Tastenbrett unter dem Druck nachgibt *knirsch*


 bisschen arg übertrieben 
und selbst wenn eine tastatur ein wenig nachgeben würde, würde sich an der ergonomie praktisch nichts ändern. aber seis drum. prinzipiell gebe ich dir recht, nur sehe ich nicht, dass es praktisch relevant sein könnte 

füür eine anständige abstimmung, müsste man erst mal beides gehabt haben... vllt werde ich mir ja irgendwann mal eine zulegen, um das zu testen. bis dahin bin ich mit der dinovo edge sehr glücklich


----------



## moparcrazy (2. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ein Schalter sich beim betätigen bewegt ändert das nichts an der  Ergonomie??? Also nicht nur die Bewegung des Switch an sich sonder dazu  noch eine undefinierte Bewegung des Boards.
Für mich steht und fällt  damit alles!


----------



## Invisible_XXI (2. Oktober 2011)

er sprach ja vom ganzen tastenbrett. und wenn sich da theoretisch ein bisschen was biegen würde, würde sich an der position der einzelnen tasten quasi nichts ändern.

bei euch klingt das ja so, als würden rubberdome tastaturen prinzipiell aus gummi oder knetmasse bestehen 
bei 'normaler' nutzung habe ich noch nie auf einer tastatur getippt, bei der sich irgendetwas verbogen hätte oder tasten nachgeben. und ich hatte auch schon einige richtig billige und administriere einige rechner in der uni...

mit normale nutzung meine ich:
- anderen nicht die tastatur ins gesicht knallen, 
- oder sich draufstellen, 
- schläge auf die tastatur
- oder was hier noch alles so als beispiel für vorteile gebracht wurde ^^

aber wie gesagt, prinzipiell gebe ich euch ja recht.


----------



## moparcrazy (2. Oktober 2011)

Jupp, normale Nutzung und ganzes Tastenbrett. Gibt bei Mechanischen  Cherry MX Tastaturen zwei arten der Switch Montage. Plate mounted und  PCB mounted.
Bei Plate mounted sind die Switch fest mit einer  Metallplatte verbunden und erst dann auf das PCB Gelötet. Bei PCB  mounted sind sie nur auf das PCB Gelötet.
PCB Board's federn beim tippen  ein wenig, Plate mounted nicht. Du kannst Dir gar nicht vorstellen wie  stark das den gleichen Switch Typ verändert.
Vom unterschied Cherry MX -  Rubberdome ganz zu schweigen!


----------



## OctoCore (2. Oktober 2011)

Bei meiner Cherry sind die Tasten aufs PCB gelötet. Federn tut da nichts. Geht auch nicht, weil sie auf durchgehenden Unterstützungsrippen der Unterschale direkt aufliegt. Das verhindert jede Art von "Durchhängern".  Da hat beim Design jemand nachgedacht.
Der Unterschied im Tippgefühl zu meiner platemounted Razer kommt in erster Linie daher, dass die Blues der Razer einfach etwas knackiger sind, weil sie noch "frisch" sind. Allerdings ist der Klang anders. Platemounted neigt zu einem etwas metallischen Widerhall.

Was sich zum Teil verdammt deutlich biegt, sind Schleppie- und Notbook-Tastaturen (ja, das e fehlt mit Absicht).


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Oktober 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> dass die Blues der Razer einfach etwas knackiger sind, weil sie noch "frisch" sind.


Genau dieses "knackige" Gefühl wird zum teil erhalten bleiben auch wenn die  Blue's nicht mehr so frisch sind. Das knackige kommt nämlich von  der verbauten Platte und dem dadurch nicht federnden PCB.


----------



## Skeksis (3. Oktober 2011)

[x] Mechanisch.

Aber: 

Die ganze Diskussion geht irgendwie am Ziel vorbei. Hier werden so viele Argumente gesucht um den jeweiligen Standpunkt zu untermauern. Soll doch jeder nehmen was er für richtig hält. Und wenn jemand Bock hat 300,- € für ne Tastatur auszugeben. Bitteschön. Soll er doch. So definiert man Hobby eben: Viel Geld für vermeintlich wenig Gegenwert ausgeben.

Oder einen gefühlt Großen.

Entscheidend ist, dass unterschiedliche Features unterschiedlich gewichtet werden und jeder die Güter unterschiedlich bewertet. Das kann man nicht übereinbringen. Und schon gar nicht mit Vernunft. Das wird niemals klappen.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Oktober 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Genau dieses "knackige" Gefühl wird zum teil erhalten bleiben auch wenn die  Blue's nicht mehr so frisch sind. Das knackige kommt nämlich von  der verbauten Platte und dem dadurch nicht federnden PCB.


 
Also das kann ich schon unterscheiden, ob es die Tasten an sich sind, oder der ganze Aufbau - und ein Unterschied zwischen zwölf Jahre lang gefolterten und neuen Tasten ist durchaus vorhanden. Und wie gesagt: Bei der Cherry federt nichts - auch nicht, wenn man sie auf die Hinterbeine stellt. Das Gehäuse ist auch sehr verwindungsresistent. 
So nebenbei: zumindest bei Cherry-Tastern führt die PCB-Methode weniger schnell zum SuperGAU bei verschütteten Flüssigkeiten - und leichter zu reinigen ist die Tastatur hinterher auch.  Wenn erstmal was Klebriges zwischen Platte und PCB gelangt... brrrrr


----------



## moparcrazy (3. Oktober 2011)

Das ist hier schon wieder alles sehr OT.
Mit Deiner ausgelutschten Cherry ist das sicher schwer nachzuvollziehen.  Aber, PCB federt Platte nicht. Das ist und bleibt so. Es gibt sogar  Leute die deshalb ihr Plate mounted Board verkauft haben weil sie genau  das nicht mochten. Schau Dich mal ein wenig auf  geekhack forums um da gibt's genug Beispiele.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich kann nicht mal bei einer Rubberdome-Cherry ein Nachgeben des PCBs feststellen...
Octocore hat definitiv recht: Es kommt auf die Wechselwirkung mit dem Gehäuse an. Ein PCB ist nicht ganz so fest, wie eine dicke Metallplatte, aber es ist auch nicht weit weg. Wenn die Unterschale sorgfältig konstruiert ist und maximal 1-2 cm zwischen Auflagepunkten geben, dann kann auch ein PCB nicht nachgeben. Umgekehrt würde auch eine Metallplatte, wenn sie nur an den Kanten fixiert wird, nachgeben.


----------



## moparcrazy (4. Oktober 2011)

Tja, wenn Du es nicht mal da merkst...


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Die ganze Diskussion geht irgendwie am Ziel vorbei. Hier werden so viele Argumente gesucht um den jeweiligen Standpunkt zu untermauern. Soll doch jeder nehmen was er für richtig hält. Und wenn jemand Bock hat 300,- € für ne Tastatur auszugeben. Bitteschön. Soll er doch. So definiert man Hobby eben: Viel Geld für vermeintlich wenig Gegenwert ausgeben.
> Oder einen gefühlt Großen.
> Entscheidend ist, dass unterschiedliche Features unterschiedlich gewichtet werden und jeder die Güter unterschiedlich bewertet. Das kann man nicht übereinbringen. Und schon gar nicht mit Vernunft. Das wird niemals klappen.


 Hm  Dem Darwinsch'en Prinzip folgend würden in der freien Wildbahn die ultraharten und soligen Mechs die wabbeligen Rubberdomes sukzessive platt machen. Einfach so. Folglich würden sich Umfrage-Threads wie dieser von selbst erledigt haben 
Zudem: Wenn nicht viel Geld für schöne Sachen wie diese ausgeben, wofür dann? Wein, Weib und Gesang?!


----------



## Skeksis (4. Oktober 2011)

im 1vs1 bestimmt, aber gegen die Zahlenmäßige Überlegenheit der Rubberdomes sind die Mechas machtlos. Kannst ja mal die USA fragen, die haben sich da in Vietnam ihre Watsche schon zu abgeholt. 

Geht ja nicht um mich. Ich geb auch gerne viel Geld für schöne, am besten noch sinnfreie, Sachen aus. 

Ich bin von ner Logitechg19 auf ne Zowie Celeritas umgestiegen und bereue es bisher nicht eine Minute. Ausnahme: Die Beleuchtung fehlt mir des nächtens schon ab und an. Aber das ist ein kosmetisches Problem. Dieses Lila Leuchten war einfach toll.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. Oktober 2011)

Skeksis schrieb:


> Dieses Lila Leuchten war einfach toll.


 Farbe *Lila* = Der letzte Versuch 
Oder was meint die Farbdeutung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skeksis (4. Oktober 2011)

oh je, da hätte bestimmt der ein oder andere Tiefenpsychologe Spass dran. Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, fand ich die Farbe einfach am angenehmsten xD. So, aber genug OT nur von uns beiden hier.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (5. Oktober 2011)

Jep, war auch gar nicht (so) ernst gemeint, eben mit  Und _schnell_ wieder zurück zum Eigentlichen...


----------



## OctoCore (5. Oktober 2011)

Im kirchlichen Bereich ist Lila die Farbe der Demut. 
Und die G19 leuchtet wirklich lila? Die ist ja noch schlimmer als ich dachte. 
Geld für Wein, Weib und Gesang auszugeben ist übrigens nicht die schlechteste Alternative.
Selig sind natürlich die Menschen mit genug Kohle dafür *und* halbwegs taugliche Tastaturen. Ein sinnliches Erlebnis hat man in allen Fällen.


----------



## Skeksis (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Unterschied so gewaltig ist zwischen G19 und Zowie. Ich bin begeistert. Ohne Mist. Da muss ich gleich mal in die Runde danken, dass ihr mich auf die Mechas gebracht habt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (7. Oktober 2011)

Bitte, willkommen in der Mech-Glaubensgemeinde  Immer wieder gerne


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (7. Oktober 2011)

Ja, stimmt schon. Wenn man eine mechanische, einigermaßen, gewohnt ist kommt einem das ganze Standardzeug echt schlecht vor.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Oktober 2011)

Geht mir genauso.

Was ist die kleinsten kaufbare Mechanische Tasatur?


----------



## Ph4Z0r5K1llZ:> (7. Oktober 2011)

Hm, also da bin ich überfragt, aber die Tt eSports Meka ist mit 38cm*15cm Recht klein, gibt aber bestimmt noch was kleineres.


----------



## Char (7. Oktober 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> Geht mir genauso.
> 
> Was ist die kleinsten kaufbare Mechanische Tasatur?


 
Wenn du ohne den Nummernblock leben kannst, dann ist die Noppoo Choc Mini die kleinste.
Davon wirds bald sogar eine Variante mit Beleuchtung geben.


----------



## moparcrazy (7. Oktober 2011)

KBC Poker.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (8. Oktober 2011)

FILCO Ten-Keyless:

The Keyboard Company's FKBN88M/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Tactile Action, Keyboard

The Keyboard Company's FKBN88MC/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Click Action, Keyboard

The Keyboard Company's FKBN88ML/GRB2 - German Filco Majestouch-2, Tenkeyless, NKR, Linear Action, Keyboard


----------



## KillerCroc (31. Oktober 2011)

[X] Ich bevorzuge mechanische Tastaturen


----------



## HereIsJohnny (1. November 2011)

Ich glaube das Ergebnis der Umfrage würde anders aussehen, wenns nicht "ich bevorzuge" sondern "ich besitze" heissen würde.

Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer mechanischen, die mir gefällt, besitze zur Zeit noch einen Rubberdome.


----------



## Zybba (4. November 2011)

@*Hansvonwurst:
Warum leierst du erst ne Umfrage an und stellst dich dann wehement gegen mechanische Tastaturen?^^
*


HereIsJohnny schrieb:


> Ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einer mechanischen, die mir gefällt, besitze zur Zeit noch einen Rubberdome.


 
Mir gehts auch so.
Bei den Rubberdomes gibts halt wesentlich mehr Vielfalt und Extras. Ist natürlich teilweise auch unnötiger Schnickschnack, aber mittlerweile ist man verwöhnt.^^

Mitte/Ende dieses Monats kommen 2 mechanische Tastaturen von Corsair auf den Markt.
Vengeance Gaming Keyboards
Schön ist was anderes, aber naja... Ich hätte sie lieber mit schwarzer Aluplatte gesehen.
Ich werd mir die K60 definitiv mal genau anschauen und dann evtl. meine Mecha-Karriere starten.^^
Hoffentlich weiß ich den Unterschied zu schätzen...


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2011)

Die  Corsairs haben leider ich meine bei den F und Mediatasten keine Switches, sondern nur Rubberdomes.
Deswegen rate ich von dieser ab.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. November 2011)

Zybba schrieb:


> @*Hansvonwurst:
> Warum leierst du erst ne Umfrage an und stellst dich dann wehement gegen mechanische Tastaturen?^^
> *


 
Ich stelle mich nicht gegen die mechanischen, ich weigere mich nur zu glauben, dass sie grundsätzlich besser als Rubberdomes sind.
Meiner Meinung nach sind es nur die Langlebigkeit und bei den meisten Leuten das subjektive Anschlagsgefühl.


----------



## Zybba (4. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die  Corsairs haben leider ich meine bei den F und Mediatasten keine Switches, sondern nur Rubberdomes.
> Deswegen rate ich von dieser ab.


 
Danke.
Die halte ich für nicht so wichtig, daher werd ichs mir auf jeden Fall dennoch anschauen.

@Hansvonwurst:
Ok.^^


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> ...und bei den meisten Leuten das subjektive Anschlagsgefühl.


 Bei den meisten?  100.000.000 can't be wrong [-> Bon Jovi] Und alle Mecha-Troniker sind _unisono_ der gleichen Meinung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. November 2011)

Geschmack läuft jetzt auf einmal demokratisch ab?
Wenn ihr euch damit wohlfühlt, dann werdet glücklich damit...


----------



## Skeksis (6. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich nicht gegen die mechanischen, ich weigere mich nur zu glauben, dass sie grundsätzlich besser als Rubberdomes sind.
> Meiner Meinung nach sind es nur die Langlebigkeit und bei den meisten Leuten das subjektive Anschlagsgefühl.


 
Man könnte es auch Voodoo, Popkultur oder Psychohaptik nennen. Aber, ich fühl mich wohl mit meiner Filco (Browns) zu Hause und meiner Zowie Celeritas auf Arbeit. Es ist wirklich ein deutlich schöneres Tippgefühl als jede Rubberdome. Und ich hab sämtliche G15-G19 sowie X4 etc durch.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenn ihr euch damit wohlfühlt, dann werdet glücklich damit...


 Wir werden nicht glücklich damit, wir _sind_ es schon!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. November 2011)

Dann _seid_ eben glücklich damit.
Ich bin glücklich, mich gegen eine entschieden zu haben.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. November 2011)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Ich bin glücklich, mich gegen eine entschieden zu haben.


 Brot für die Welt- Kuchen für mich.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. November 2011)

Zu viel Kuchen macht dick!
Und Brot schmeckt auch lecker!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (6. November 2011)

Du verkennst die _süße_ Welt der Mecha-Troniker. 
Zurück on-Topic: Mech's sind präziser im Anschlag, als die Gummimatten-Tastenbretter. Man hat nicht bei jedem Tastenanschlag das Gefühl, einen Kaugummi platt zu drücken. Aber _selbstverständlich_ ist das bei _Deinem_ Gummimatten-Tastenbrett _nicht_ so.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. November 2011)

Ich habs gerade mal ausprobiert:
Ein Kaugummi plattzudrücken ist meiner Meinung nach ein vom Kraftaufwand sehr linearer Vorgang. Nicht zu vergleichen mit einem Rubberdome-Anschlag, wo der Kraftaufwand eher punktuell zu beschreiben ist!


----------



## moparcrazy (7. November 2011)

41 von 60 sagen JA zur Mechanik.


----------



## OctoCore (8. November 2011)

Und 9044 aktive User interessiert das Thema nicht genug, um sich dazu zu äußern.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. November 2011)

Da sind die aktiven User bei dem Thema wohl inaktiv...
Bei der Umfrage fehlt ja auch ein Kästchen: [X] Is' mir doch egal!


----------



## Skeksis (9. November 2011)

Die Umfrage kann halt so wie sie gestellt ist, zu keinem Ergebnis kommen. Denn:

a. Trifft sie keine absolute Aussage. Eine solche wäre gewesen: Hast du eine mechanische, hast du eine Rubberdome, mir wurscht.
b. Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen: Ich bevorzuge eine mechanische und ich habe eine mechanische.
b.1 Ich kann mir keine leisten, hätte aber gerne eine
b.2 Ich kann mir eine leisten, find sie toll, sehe aber nicht ein dafür Geld auszugeben
b.3 Ich habe eine, versteh aber im Nachhinein nicht warum die Dinger so gehypt werden.

Das kann man halt ewig so weiterspinnen. Die Antwort in einem Fall wie meinem ist einfach: Ich habe eine (eigentlich mehere) mechanische, und möchte auch nix anderes mehr. Aber das trifft ja nunmal nicht auf alle zu. Somit leider: Thema verfehlt. Oder zumindest keine Daten die empirisch verwertbar sind. Bisserl am Thread ergötzen kann man sich ja dennoch.


----------



## Naix (10. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Die  Corsairs haben leider ich meine bei den F und Mediatasten keine Switches, sondern nur Rubberdomes.
> Deswegen rate ich von dieser ab.



Hast auch ne quelle und auch wenns so ist ich mein wer benutzt zum zocken F oder media tasten ich zumindest nich also latte


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Hier her:Corsair Vengeance: Neue Mäuse und mechanische Tastaturen für Spieler - Update mit Hands-on-Bildern und London-Impressionen - corsair, maus, headset, tastatur

Und wenn schon mit Switches dann bitte schön alle Tasten, da man ansonsten kein gleiches Tippgefühl hat.


----------



## Naix (10. November 2011)

Ok stimmt mit den Tasten aber ich werd mir trotzdem mal eine k90 holen zum testen da es die einzige mech ist die mir auch optisch zusagt und corsair normal gute quali abliefert


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. November 2011)

[X] Gummi

Wer schonmal auf ner Logitech Illuminated getipp hat, weiß warum  

Hab noch keine (für mich) angenehmere Tastatur gefunden.


----------



## Skeksis (10. November 2011)

Naix schrieb:


> Hast auch ne quelle und auch wenns so ist ich mein wer benutzt zum zocken F oder media tasten ich zumindest nich also latte



Also ich brauch F1 - F5 regelmäßig zum spielen. Ich mag halt ungerne Keybindings mit Modifern, da bleiben einem kaum andere Möglichkeiten.


----------



## s|n|s (10. November 2011)

Naix schrieb:


> Hast auch ne quelle und auch wenns so ist ich mein wer benutzt zum zocken F oder media tasten ich zumindest nich also latte


 
corsair vengeance k90 nackt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skeksis (10. November 2011)

wie diese Tastatur vollkommen am Ziel vorbei ist. Dabei hätte das richtig was werden können. Die einzige wirklich verfügbare Tastatur mit Reds in mit DE Layout und mit den (unsinnigen) Makrotasten hätte man auch noch paar Bauern fangen können.

Ganz mit Reds und ohne den Makroblock hätt ich mir eine gekauft glaub ich.


----------



## OctoCore (10. November 2011)

Naja - es gibt ja noch die kleinere Version ohne den Makroblock. Auch wenn es alles MX-Tasten wären - nix gegen ein paar _dezente_ Makrotasten, aber so wirkt es nur häßlich und aufdringlich. Die silbrigen Mediatasten wirken auch nicht sehr wertig.


----------



## Naix (10. November 2011)

Hab grad ma etwas auf na BlackWidow rumgeschrieben das tippgefühl naja net mein ding viel zu leicht aber das geklacker von den tasten is ja ma so was von nervig  wenn sich alle mech so tippen bleib ich lieber bei meiner x4 naja mal schaun bekomm morgen noch zwei andere zum probetippen  einmal die Celeritas und ne SteelSeries 6v2


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Die BW hat ja auch die Blues, das sind die einzigen normalen Switches die klick machen, das ganze ist also ein exklusives Features dieser Typs.
Meines Wissen soll das an die IBM Modell M erinnern.


----------



## Skeksis (10. November 2011)

Die Celeritas ist schon ein tolles Ding. Auch wenn sie verhältnismäßig teuer ist. Meines Wissens nach ist sie leider aber auch so noch die günstigste mit Browns. Die Steelseries düfte die günstigste mit Blacks sein. Teil uns mal mit welcher Switch dir am besten gefällt. Bei mir bleibt es irgendwie immer bei Browns.


----------



## OctoCore (10. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die BW hat ja auch die Blues, das sind die einzigen normalen Switches die klick machen, das ganze ist also ein exklusives Features dieser Typs.
> Meines Wissen soll das an die IBM Modell M erinnern.


 
Der war gut. 
Nein - das ist kein spezieller Modell-M-Memorial-Switch zu Ehren von IBM. Der soll nur ganz banal dem Nutzer einen definierten Druckpunkt liefern, für taktiles (und akustisches) Feedback.
Da muss man mit umgehen können - für Flüchtlinge aus dem Gummilager ist das natürlich besonders fremd und ungewohnt. Aber das ist ja der Vorteil der mechanischen Tasten - bei denen gibt es für jeden Geschmack etwas - und was gerne etwas untergeht: es gibt nicht nur Cherry!


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Die M soll aber auch so ein klick haben, deswegen meinte ich das der Switch der M am nächsten kommmt.
Das stand auch mal in einer PCGH!


----------



## Naix (10. November 2011)

kann mir vieleicht noch einer ne mech empfehlen mit beleuchtung da ich nur abends spiele und das normal ohne licht find ich gemütlicher


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Diesen Hersteller hier:Deck Keyboards
Also den Hersteller allgemein, welche dir am besten passt musst du selber wissen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. November 2011)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die M soll aber auch so ein klick haben, deswegen meinte ich das der Switch der M am nächsten kommmt.
> Das stand auch mal in einer PCGH!


 
Die M hat bucklesprings, die auf andere Weise andere Geräusche erzeugen und afaik auch noch in ein zwei Tastaturen zu finden sind.


----------



## turbosnake (10. November 2011)

Das ist mir auch bekannt und ich meine unicomp stellt solche Tastaturen noch her.


----------



## OctoCore (11. November 2011)

So isses.
Und sogar mit deutschem Tastenlayout.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die M hat bucklesprings, die auf andere Weise andere Geräusche erzeugen und afaik auch noch in ein zwei Tastaturen zu finden sind.


 
Wenn man die Farb- und Länder-Variationen nicht zählt, sind es wohl drei.
Eigentlich wollte ich mir eine zulegen, aber die Version, die ich wollte, war erst nicht lieferbar.
Mit dem Sound habe ich keine Probleme - aber die Tastaturanordnung ist relativ stark nach innen gewölbt und ich lege meine Tastaturen gerne flach. Dann fällt die untere Tastenreihe inklusive Spacetaste stark nach hinten ab und man haut eher auf die Vorderkante der Tasten. Wenn man die Tastatur auf die Hinterbeine stellt, ist alles okay - da weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob ich das mag. Also werde ich noch ein paar Nächte darüber schlafen - die Tastatur läuft ja nicht weg und unter Tastaturmangel kann ich mich eigentlich nicht wirklich beklagen.


----------



## Lude (29. November 2011)

na logisch eine mechanische!!! ich kann für mich sagen NIE WIEDER RUBBERDOMES


steelseries 7g

und absolut glücklich und mehr als zufrieden


mfg


----------



## stimpi2k4 (20. August 2012)

Ich habe zur Zeit immer noch eine alte Logitech Media Tastatur (kein USB und weit über 5 Jahre alt)
Ich habe keine Ahnung ob die Tastatur Mechanisch oder das andere Rubber Zeug ist.
Ich habe seit dem ersten Tag an dem ich die Tastatur gekauft habe viel Unreal Tournament gespielt was der Ultimative Belastungstest ist, zumindest für die wasd Tasten.

Wie kann ich feststellen, ob die Tastatur Mechanisch ist?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. August 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit immer noch eine alte Logitech Media Tastatur (kein USB und weit über 5 Jahre alt)
> Ich habe keine Ahnung ob die Tastatur Mechanisch oder das andere Rubber Zeug ist.
> Ich habe seit dem ersten Tag an dem ich die Tastatur gekauft habe viel Unreal Tournament gespielt was der Ultimative Belastungstest ist, zumindest für die wasd Tasten.
> 
> Wie kann ich feststellen, ob die Tastatur Mechanisch ist?



Da Logitech keine einzige Mechanische im Angebot hat ist auch deine alte ne Rubberdome! Wenn du einmal ne Mechanische unter den Fingern hattest merkst du den Unterschied sofort zu einer Rubberdome!


----------



## detto87 (12. März 2014)

Hallo!

Ich dachte ich melde mich hier mal endlich auch an um nicht nur mitzulesen sondern auch mitzuteilen. 
Und zwar u.a. *dass mechanische Tastaturen mMn nicht für Gaming sonderlich geeignet sind.*
Selber war ich auch so stur wie einige Poster hier, die mechanische Tastaturen als das Beste auf Erden angepriesen haben, aber dazu später mehr.

---------------------------------------------

Seit gut 3 Jahren nun benutze ich mechanische Tastaturen. Fing alles an mit einer Poker MX Red.
Meine Lieblingstastatur für Shooter damals.
Im Laufe der Zeit wurde immer mal wieder neues ausprobiert, von Layout und Formfaktor bis zu den Switches selber.
Die Suche nahm längere Pausen ein bei der Noppoo Choc Mini mit MX REDs + O-Ringen und im weiteren Verlauf bei einer Realforce 45gr TKL.
Dazwischen lag hier noch ne Ducky, Leopold, Filco, Razer, Steelseries und Zowie Tastatur herum.

Ziel der ganzen langen Reise war es eine Tastatur zu finden die mich beim Schreiben, bei Alltagsaufgaben und vor allem im Gaming unterstützt.
Getestet habe ich im Laufe der Zeit die Cherry MX-Schalter: Blau, Braun, Rot, Schwarz. Die gängigen 4 also.
Naja und später kamen noch die 45gr Topre-Schalter.

---------------------------------------------

Nach all diesen Erfahrungen ist mir folgendes merklich aufgefallen: Schreiben lässt sich auf jedem Schaltertyp relativ gleich gut.
Es gibt natürlich Präferenzen unter den Usern, das ist logisch, aber selber kam ich mit jeder Tastatur klar was das Tippen betrifft.
Auch gar nicht so verwunderlich, da alle getesteten Tastaturen von mir die Auslösung bereits bei ca 2mm stattfindet, was beim Tippen wirklich zu helfen scheint.
Am meisten gefällt es mir aber auf den Topre 45gr, deshalb ist meine Schreiber- und Haupttastatur auch eine HHKB Pro 2 geworden.
Grund dafür ist einfach dass ich für Tippereien einen taktilen Schalter für am angenehmsten empfunden habe und unter diesen war der klare Gewinner Topre.

---------------------------------------------

Wie sieht es aber nun mit dem Gaming aus? Auch die Topre?
Und gerade im Gamingmarkt schießen die mechanischen Tastaturen ja auf einmal wie wild nach oben und werden beworben wie nix gutes.
Ist da also was dran?

In meinen Augen: Nein.

Es gibt die verschiedensten Gamegenres und ganz allgemein gesagt würde ich eigentlich lieber schreiben, dass sich die Schalter nicht viel nehmen und alle gut sind zum Zocken.
*Leider habe ich aber durch Direktvergleich feststellen müssen, dass mechanische Tastaturen einen entscheidenen Nachteil ggü Membrantastaturen oder Rubberdomes haben.*
*Und das ist der Auslösemechanismus selbst.*

Um kurz zu erläutern was ich meine, hier ein paar Szenarien:

A) Spielsituation wo eine Taste schnell gedrückt werden muss (Reaktionstest)
B) Spielsituation wo eine Taste mehrfach schnell hintereinander gedrückt werden muss (sog. DoubleTapping)
C) Spielsituation wo eine Taste kontrolliert nur ganz kurz angetippt werden will (ich nenne es "MiniStep")

Für Situation A) haben sich alle Schaltertypen gleichermaßen bewährt.
Einzig die schwereren Schaltertypen wie Topre 55g, MX Black, Clear und Green könnten hier einen leichten Nachteil haben, aber auch nur dann wenn der Typ an der Tastatur die Taste nicht runtergedrückt bekommt. 

Für Situation B) sieht es schon anders aus, und genau hier habe ich immer den MX RED und MX BLACK bevorzugt, da kein störender Taktilgeber (wie zb bei Browns) "im Weg" ist.
Dieser kann nämlich manchmal ziemlich störend sein wenn man nicht tippt, sondern zockt.
Dann aber kam Situation C) mit dazu, was mir speziell bei CS:GO aufgefallen ist. Die MiniSteps.

Wer CS:GO zockt, probiert bitte mal folgendes: stellt euch an eine Kante einer Kiste/Wand und tippt bei gehaltener Shift-Taste (Schleichen) eure Richtungstaste nur ganz kurz und minimal an, um sich in-game quasi nur 1mm weiter zur Seite zu bewegen. Und das wiederholt hintereinander. Ich habe es durchprobiert mit allen Schaltern die mir zur Verfügung stehen und bin zu dem ganz eindeutigen Schluss gekommen: selbst MX Red und Black versagen hier, von den taktilen gar nicht erst zu sprechen.

Die einzigen Schaltertypen die hier überzeugen können sind Rubberdomes oder prinzipiell Tastaturen bei denen der Auslöser mit dem Aufschlag der Taste gekoppelt ist, das Signal also erst dann zum PC geht wenn man mit der Taste auf das PCB aufschlägt. Mit diesem Typ Schalter lässt es sich ohne Probleme superpräzise manövrieren und um Ecken steppen.

Und diese Präzision vermisse ich bei den mechanischen Tastaturen.
Auch meine HHKB Pro 2 versagt hier.

Testweise hatte ich mir das lustige A4Tech G100 von Amazon bestellt, welches ne 1/4 Tastatur darstellt und Rubberdomes hat.
Damit wollte ich testen ob meine Vermutung sich bestätigt und ich lag richtig. Rubberdomes haben einen Vorteil ggü mechanischen Tastaturen.
Da mir nun nur noch der Weg der Tasten zu lang war (3-4mm) dachte ich sofort an die Scissor Switches, welche ebenfalls erst auslösen wenn sie unten aufschlagen, aber
einen kürzeren Hub von ca. 2mm aufweisen.
Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass leider der einzige Hersteller einer sog. Chiclet-Tastatur mit Antighosting Razer ist. Produktname Deathstalker.

Also diese Deathstalker zugelegt von Saturn und alle meine vorherigen Testszenarien ausprobiert und siehe da: Präzision ohne Ende.
Schnell (Reaktionstest) wegen kurzem Hub und flachen Kappen, guter Rebound fürs Doppeltippen, und präzise für MiniSteps zB.

---------------------------------------------

Für mich sind daher Rubberdome Tastaturen mit einem kurzen Hub das absolute Optimum derzeit für den Bereich Gaming.
Und kurzer Hub + Rubberdome heißt für gewöhnlich Chiclet-Tastatur.

Ich bitte denjenigen der das ganze mal ausprobieren will mit den MiniSteps nicht gleich wild zu behaupten es sei ohne Probleme möglich.
Bei Bedarf stelle ich nämlich sonst mal ein Video hier rein um zu *zeigen wie minimal ich nun eine Taste auslösen lassen kann sprich = wie präzise ich damit umgehen kann.*

Mir ist ingame nach nur 2 Tagen auch aufgefallen, dass diese Präzision die dieser Schaltertyp bietet auch weiterhin sehr hilfreich ist (Präzision ist immer gut!).
Das Gegensteppen (nach einem Strafe nach links einmal kurz Rechts antippen um zum schnellen Stop zu kommen) funktioniert wunderbar verlässlich.
Bei den Blacks und Topres hatte ich hier manches mal das Problem dass zu lange die Gegenstep-Taste gedrückt wurde, so dass ich beim Schießen doch noch in Bewegung war und verschossen hab.
Bei den REDs mit O-Ringen (um den Hub zu verkürzen und den Auslöser näher an den Aufschlagpunkt heran zu bringen) klappte es noch vergleichsweise gut, aber nicht so gut wie mit der Deathstalker nun.


----------



## detto87 (12. März 2014)

Warum mechanische Tastaturen als GamingTastaturen hergenommen und beworben werden?

1. Lange Lebensdauer der Schalter
2. Verschiedene Schaltertypen, gut fürs Marketing
3. Quasi ab Werk Ghosting frei


----------



## tripod (12. März 2014)

[x] Ich bevorzuge mechanische Tastaturen.

ducky shine 2 und 3

so für den gebrauch zu hause würd ich mir nun keine rubberdome mehr zulegen.


----------



## gh0st76 (13. März 2014)

detto87 schrieb:


> Wer CS:GO zockt, probiert bitte mal folgendes: stellt euch an eine Kante einer Kiste/Wand und tippt bei gehaltener Shift-Taste (Schleichen) eure Richtungstaste nur ganz kurz und minimal an, um sich in-game quasi nur 1mm weiter zur Seite zu bewegen. Und das wiederholt hintereinander. Ich habe es durchprobiert mit allen Schaltern die mir zur Verfügung stehen und bin zu dem ganz eindeutigen Schluss gekommen: selbst MX Red und Black versagen hier, von den taktilen gar nicht erst zu sprechen.


 
Ich zock nur noch mit Mechas. Auch CS:GO. Da hab ich noch nie Probleme gehabt. Egal ob blues, browns, reds oder blacks. Ich hab da eher Probleme wenn ich auf einem schwammigen und überteuerten Rubberdome Brett spielen darf.


----------



## JackA (13. März 2014)

Das sehe ich wie gh0st76.
Ministeps, sind sie jetzt machbar oder nicht, sind für mich nicht Grund genug, um auf das Feeling einer Mecha verzichten zu müssen.
Und @detto87: Gigabyte Force K7, wäre eine günstige Alternative zur Deathstalker gewesen


----------



## -Atlanter- (15. März 2014)

[x]Ich bevorzuge einen anderen Typ, den ich im Kommentarbereich nennen werde.

Ich verwende eine Scissor-Switch-Tastatur und bin vollkommen zufrieden.

Da mir noch alle meine Scissor-Tastaturen funktionieren, kann mich das Kaufargument Lebensdauer schonmal nicht zu Mechas überreden. Den Mecha-Hype kann ich persöhnlich nicht verstehen.


----------



## Capone2412 (18. März 2014)

Eine Non-Mecha kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus! 
K70 Brown


----------



## gh0st76 (19. März 2014)

-Atlanter- schrieb:


> [x]Ich bevorzuge einen anderen Typ, den ich im Kommentarbereich nennen werde.
> 
> Ich verwende eine Scissor-Switch-Tastatur und bin vollkommen zufrieden.
> 
> Da mir noch alle meine Scissor-Tastaturen funktionieren, kann mich das Kaufargument Lebensdauer schonmal nicht zu Mechas überreden. Den Mecha-Hype kann ich persöhnlich nicht verstehen.


 
So ein Scissor Switch leiert auch in den Jahren aus. Eine Rubberdome kann auch ewig funktionieren. Nur der Tastenanschlag ist dann ein komplett anderer als bei einer neuen. Bei einer mechanischen bleibt der Tastenanschlag erhalten. Im schnitt hält eine mechanische bei täglicher Nutzung 20 Jahre. Ich habe gut 2 Rubberdomes pro Jahr gebraucht weil der Tastenanschlag irgendwann einfach nur grottig war. Da ist eine Mecha schon besser.


----------



## paul_gogo (24. Mai 2019)

*AW: [Umfrage und Diskussion] Mechanische Tastaturen*



koxbox schrieb:


> [x] "Ich bevorzuge mechanische Tastaturen."
> 1. Eine auf Rubberdome basierende Tastatur ist auch eine mechanische Tastatur!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ludscha (24. Mai 2019)

Mecha, nie wieder Rubber


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. Mai 2019)

Ich benutze seit etwa einem Jahr eine Mecha, vorher nur billigste Rubberdome-Tastaturen. Für mich gibt es keinen spürbaren, relevanten Unterschied, außer sagen zu können "Heyhey, ich habe eine mechanische Tastatur!".


----------



## enux (29. Mai 2019)

Witzigerweise kommt es mir so vor, als seien die mechanischen Tastaturen irgendwann aus der Mode gekommen. Vermutlich weil sie laut und teuer sind (oder zumindest diesen Ruf inne haben). Dann wurde das Thema bei Gaming-Zubehör wieder aufgegriffen, weil man es als Neuerung verkaufen konnte, mit leicht zu erklärendem Kostenzuschlag.

Ich selbst bin mehr aus Verzweiflung zu den Mechas gekommen, weil ich nach unzähligen Rubberdomes nach Alternativen gesucht habe. Nicht weil die laufend kaputt gegangen wären, sondern weil ich den Anschlag einfach als unangenehm empfand. Ich habe dann die gängigen Cherry Switches probiert (Black, Blue, Brown, Red) und bin bei Red und Black geblieben.

- Black fürs Gaming daheim (da lösen keine Tasten versehentlich aus, wenn die Finger nur darauf ruhen)
- Red fürs Büro, weil ich damit schneller schreiben kann

Brown und Blue taugen mir nicht, weil Blue zu laut und Brown sich anfühlen, als würde ein Krümel unter den Tasten liegen.

Daher ganz klar mechanische Tastaturen für mich. Natürlich ist das subjektiv und ich glaube es auch, wenn jemand mit Rubberdomes besser zurecht kommt.

Zu dem Thema sei noch gesagt, dass Mecha nicht gleich Mecha ist: Ich habe auch eine Mecha von Trust getestet, mit nachgebauten Red-Switches. Ich bin damit bei Tomb Raider beinahe verzweifelt - ich vermute, weil die Tasten nicht an der erwarteten Stelle ausgelöst haben.


----------



## JackA (29. Mai 2019)

Entspricht genau meiner Erfahrung.
Ich bin auf Mechas aufmerksam geworden, da wurde von Firmen vor Jahren (Ich glaube Deck war es damals) gefragt, wie denn das Interesse an einer 200€ Mecha wäre. Die fand logischerweise kaum Anspruch, da "wtf is a Mecha"?!.
Damals galt als Geheimtipp die Hama Raptor K1, was nichts anderes als eine G80-1800 mit 6KRO, Doubleshots und ein paar bunten Keycaps war. Gehimtipp deswegen, weil die damaligen 130€ für die Mecha auch keiner zahlen wollte und somit auf Ebay versteigert wurden und Ich für 6,50€ eine abgestaubt habe.
Der erste Test war bombastisch, das Gefühl weiß Ich bis heute noch (MX-Black), Ich war mit der Sidewinder X4 gepeinigt und treffe dann auf das smoothe MX-Black Feeling. Das war sensationell. Seitdem konnte Ich den Hype komplett verstehen.
Dann habe Ich mich informiert und bin auf MX-Brown gestoßen (nur gab es noch keine Mechas damals damit zu kaufen). Feedback und leichter zu drücken müsste genau mein Ding sein und Ich wartete Jahre bis die erste Mecha damit auf den Markt kam, es war die Black Widow Ultimate Stealth Edition. Was für eine Fehleinschätzung von mir, MX-Brown sind echt alles Andere als Smooth und habe sie gegen eine CM Storm Trigger getauscht. So blieb Ich bis heute bei linearen Schaltern.


----------

